# Το τελικό "ν"



## ClockworkPlum (Jun 21, 2008)

Έχω συνηθίσει να βλέπω τα εξής:

_αυτή τη στιγμή
αυτή την ώρα_

Το σωστό, αν πάρω υπ' όψιν τον κανόνα, θα 'πρεπε να είναι:

_αυτήν τη στιγμή
αυτήν την ώρα_

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει, τελικά, ποιο είναι το σωστό;


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2008)

Αποφεύγω επιμελώς, εδώ και καιρό, να πιάσω το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και έρχεσαι με το «καλησπέρα» από το Location: Belgrade και μας βαράς μ' αυτό στο κεφάλι;! Καλώς ήρθες, πάντα τέτοια! 

Και τα δύο σωστά είναι, πιστεύω. Αν υπάρχει κανόνας, αυτός λέει να βάζουμε «ν» και να λέμε «αυτήν» όταν έχουμε αντωνυμία, π.χ. _Αυτήν δώσε μου_.

Σε θέση επιθέτου, λέγονται και γράφονται και τα δύο, π.χ.

αυτήν εδώ 31.000 ευρήματα
αυτή εδώ 47.800 ευρήματα
που είναι περίεργο, επειδή θεωρώ ότι πολλά από αυτά τα «αυτή» πρέπει να είναι αντωνυμίες.

Αν λοιπόν λες το «ν», γράφε το κιόλας. Υπάρχει ωστόσο μια τάση να χάνονται κάποια ευφωνικά «ν» σαν κι αυτό.

Αλλά μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος και περιμένω να ακούσουμε κι άλλες απόψεις.


----------



## ClockworkPlum (Jun 21, 2008)

Σ' ευχαριστώ :)

Ήθελα κάποιος να μου λύσει αυτή(ν) την απορία εδώ και καιρό, αλλά δεν είχα βρει το κατάλληλο φόρουμ για να το ρωτήσω!

Από τη Γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη ξέρω πως το τελικό "ν" γράφεται μπροστά από: κ, π, τ, μπ, ντ, τσ, τζ, ξ, ψ. Αυτό ισχύει για τα άρθρα _τον, την_, το αριθμητικό και αόριστο άρθρο _έναν _, την προσωπική αντωνυμία του τρίτου προσώπου _αυτήν, την _ και τα άκλιτα _δεν, μην_. Το "δεν" παρατήρησα πως πολλοί το κάνουν λάθος και γράφουν αντί για "δε φοβάμαι" --> δεν φοβάμαι. 

Όταν ρωτάω ποιο είναι το σωστό, πάντα εννοώ το γραπτό λόγο, σαν στον προφορικό λόγο δεν το σκεφτόμαστε και τόσο :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2008)

ClockworkPlum said:


> Το "δεν" παρατήρησα πως πολλοί το κάνουν λάθος και γράφουν αντί για "δε φοβάμαι" --> δεν φοβάμαι.



Σου αφιέρωσα ένα «σα δέντρο» σε μια άλλη απάντηση. Όταν μιλάμε, συνηθέστατα λέμε «δε» και «σα» (όταν δεν επιβάλλεται το ευφωνικό «ν»). Έχει συμφωνηθεί να _γράφουμε_ «δεν» και «σαν» σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, δεν επιβάλλεται όμως όταν καταγράφουμε διάλογο.


----------



## ClockworkPlum (Jun 21, 2008)

Τριανταφυλλίδης: 

"Το τελικό "ν" φυλάγεται πάντοτε στο άρθρο _των_, στην προσωπική αντωνυμία του τρίτου προσώπου _αυτόν, τον_, καθώς και στο τροπικό επίρρημα _σαν_."

Πότε το κατάφεραν να συμφωνήσουν και για το "δεν"; Χαχα, απο το '88 είναι το βιβλίο μου ;)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2008)

Εγώ πάντως σε περιπτώσεις της μορφής "αυτή(ν) τη στιγμή", δηλ. σ' αυτές όπου το άρθρο δεν θα έχει τελικό 'ν', βάζω υποχρεωτικά το τελικό 'ν' στο "αυτήν" ("αυτήν τη στιγμή") - ενώ δεν το βάζω όταν διατηρείται στο άρθρο (αυτή την ώρα). Στο αρσενικό διατηρώ το τελικό 'ν' και στις δύο περιπτώσεις: "αυτόν το στρατιώτη", "αυτόν τον κόσμο τον καλό".

(Νίκο, τι εννοείς "...να λέμε «αυτήν» όταν έχουμε αντωνυμία"; Μόνο αντωνυμία δεν είναι το αυτός/ή/ό - απλώς οριστική ή δεικτική;)


----------



## ClockworkPlum (Jun 21, 2008)

Ααααχ λες ακριβώς το αντίθετο από αυτό που μου λέει ο πατέρας μου! Λέει πως _αυτή τη στιγμή_ και _αυτήν την ώρα_ είναι τα σωστά... Δηλαδή αν πάει στο δεύτερο "ν" πάει και στο πρώτο...

Εμένα απλά η λογική μου έλεγε πως το "ν" πρέπει να μπαίνει μπροστά από το "τ" -- αυτήν τη(ν), αυτόν το(ν). Αλλά δεν το βρήκα σε κανένα βιβλίο ποιο είναι το σωστό.


----------



## paraskevi (Jun 22, 2008)

Σε περίπτωση που το ουσιαστικό ξεκινάει από σύμφωνο, είναι: "αυτήν τη στιγμή". Αν ξεκινάει από φωνήεν, είναι: "αυτή την ώρα". Επίσης, ξέρω ότι το "σαν" διατηρεί πάντοτε το (ν), ότι το "μην" ακολουθεί τους κανόνες του ευφωνικού (ν), και σε ότι αφορά το "δεν" οι απόψεις διίστανται.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2008)

Zazula said:


> (Νίκο, τι εννοείς "...να λέμε «αυτήν» όταν έχουμε αντωνυμία"; Μόνο αντωνυμία δεν είναι το αυτός/ή/ό - απλώς οριστική ή δεικτική; )


Πρόχειρη διατύπωση ευκολίας γιατί δεν ξέρω πώς να τις ονομάσω έτσι που να καταλαβαίνει ο άλλος. Ίσως έπρεπε να πω «γνήσια αντωνυμία», «σκέτη», «μόνη κι έρημη», πάντως «χωρίς την παρέα ουσιαστικού». Η άλλη είναι «επιθετική» (very aggressive :) ).

Τη συζήτηση για το «ν» που προετοιμάζει ή/και διευκρινίζει είναι καλύτερο να την κάνουμε για το αρσενικό, δηλ. _αυτόν τον άνθρωπο_ ή _αυτό τον άνθρωπο_; _αυτόν το σαχλό_ ή _αυτό τον σαχλό_ ή _αυτόν τον σαχλό_; _αυτόν το σάκο_ ή _αυτό το σάκο_;

Τη θεωρία «αυτή την ώρα» αλλά «αυτήν τη στιγμή» που σαν να λέει ότι χρωστάμε ένα «ν» και κάπου πρέπει να το βάλουμε οπωσδήποτε, δεν την καταλαβαίνω.

Αυτό πάντως («Σε περίπτωση που το ουσιαστικό ξεκινάει από σύμφωνο, είναι: "αυτήν τη στιγμή". Αν ξεκινάει από φωνήεν, είναι: "αυτή την ώρα".») θέλει ένα ψιλοξεκαθάρισμα. Δεν εννοείς, paraskevi, ένα οποιοδήποτε σύμφωνο. Διότι τι θα κάνουμε με το «αυτή(ν) την Παρασκευή»; Και όταν ξεκαθαρίσουμε τα «αυτή(ν)», να πιάσουμε και τα «εκείνη(ν)», που έχουν ήδη ένα «ν» και θα κινδυνεύσουμε να φτάσουμε σε «νινισμό».

Ως προς πρόχειρα στατιστικά μεγέθη, καταθέτω τα παρακάτω ευρήματα από dolnet.gr και enet.gr:

"αυτήν τη" site:dolnet.gr OR site:enet.gr 611
"αυτήν την" 13.300

"αυτή τη" 72.900
"αυτή την" 79.000


----------



## Aeliane (Jun 22, 2008)

Ζαλίστηκα! Το συμπέρασμα που βγάζω εγώ, που ανήκω στην περασμένη γενιά και προσπαθώ να μάθω σωστά τη σημερινή γραμματική, είναι ότι ακόμη και αυτοί που τη φτιάχνουν δεν συμφωνούν μεταξύ τους, διαμορφώνοντας "οπαδούς", με αποτέλεσμα την παραπάνω συζήτηση.

Και για να συμβάλλω κι εγώ στη σύγχυση, να τι έμαθα ότι είπε ένας δάσκαλος στα παιδιά, για να θυμούνται πότε βάζουν "ν": "*κ*ά*π*ο*τ*ε *ψ*ά*ξ*ε" 

Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα μάθουνε στο πανεπιστήμιο!


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2008)

Aeliane said:


> Το συμπέρασμα που βγάζω εγώ, που ανήκω στην περασμένη γενιά και προσπαθώ να μάθω σωστά τη σημερινή γραμματική, είναι ότι ακόμη και αυτοί που τη φτιάχνουν δεν συμφωνούν μεταξύ τους, διαμορφώνοντας "οπαδούς", με αποτέλεσμα την παραπάνω συζήτηση.



Δεν ανήκει σ' αυτή την περίπτωση τούτη η συζήτηση. Έμπαινε στην καθαρεύουσα ένα «ν» στην αιτιατική των θηλυκών. Η δημοτική το πέταξε. Δηλαδή, η γλώσσα το είχε πετάξει. Δεν λέγαμε πια «εις την πόλιν» (Ιστανμπούλ), λέγαμε «στην Πόλη» και «στη Μάνη». Για κάποιους λόγους, σε κάποιες αντωνυμίες, μπαινοβγαίνουν «ν» για λόγους ευφωνικούς ή διευκρινιστικούς ή σαν λόγια ανάμνηση. Κάποια είναι απαραίτητα, άλλα είναι προαιρετικά. Μια σωστή μελέτη θα κατέγραφε τον τρόπο που μιλάμε, να δει σε ποιο ποσοστό διατηρείται αυτό το «ν». Αλλά αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα.

Όταν στο πρώτο μήνυμα έγραψα ότι την ανέβαλλα αυτή τη συζήτηση, το είπα επειδή δεν θα ήθελα να την κάνω μόνο με βάση τη διαίσθηση. Οπότε, υπομονή. Γιατί αυτό το «ν» δεν αφορά μόνο το «αυτή». Υπάρχουν κι άλλες αντωνυμίες που μας πονοκεφαλιάζουν.


----------



## paraskevi (Jun 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> Τη θεωρία «αυτή την ώρα» αλλά «αυτήν τη στιγμή» που σαν να λέει ότι χρωστάμε ένα «ν» και κάπου πρέπει να το βάλουμε οπωσδήποτε, δεν την καταλαβαίνω.
> 
> Αυτό πάντως («Σε περίπτωση που το ουσιαστικό ξεκινάει από σύμφωνο, είναι: "αυτήν τη στιγμή". Αν ξεκινάει από φωνήεν, είναι: "αυτή την ώρα".») θέλει ένα ψιλοξεκαθάρισμα. Δεν εννοείς, paraskevi, ένα οποιοδήποτε σύμφωνο. Διότι τι θα κάνουμε με το «αυτή(ν) την Παρασκευή»; Και όταν ξεκαθαρίσουμε τα «αυτή(ν)», να πιάσουμε και τα «εκείνη(ν)», που έχουν ήδη ένα «ν» και θα κινδυνεύσουμε να φτάσουμε σε «νινισμό».



Όταν η λέξη ξεκινάει από φωνήεν ή από σύμφωνο που παίρνει ευφωνικό "ν", γίνεται "αυτή την .....". Δηλαδή, το, "ν" θα πάει στο άρθρο. Στην αντίθετη περίπτωση, θα πάει στην αντωνυμία. Εννοείται ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα αρσενικά. Τα πράγματα είναι όντως μπερδεμένα, και θέλουν ξεκαθάρισμα, αλλά στο τελευταίο βιβλίο που μετέφρασα, οι κανόνες που μου όρισε ο επιμελητής (που είναι και καθηγητής σε σχολή μετάφρασης), ήταν αυτοί που μόλις ανέφερα. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν έψαξα να βρω τους κανόνες ώστε να τους επιβεβαιώσω, απλώς δέχτηκα ότι έτσι είναι το σωστό.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2008)

Χε χε, να κι άλλος ένας που έχει την ίδια ντιρεκτίβα με μένα!  Η ΝΓΔ είναι ξεκάθαρη ότι αυτό ισχύει για το αρσενικό (είναι "το «ν» που προετοιμάζει" που λέει κι ο Νίκος στο #9), αλλά θυμάμαι να το έχω δει κάπου να επεκτείνεται και στο θηλυκό (κάποιον οδηγό γλώσσας ή λαθολόγιο, δεν θυμάμαι τώρα).


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2008)

Το απαράβατο «ν» είναι το ευφωνικό, σε αρσενικά και θηλυκά άρθρα, πριν από το «κάποτε ψάξε»: *κ*, *π*, *τ*, τους συνδυασμούς με «σ» (*ψ* και *ξ*) και το *τζ* και *τζ*. Πριν από τα *μπ*, *γκ* και *ντ*, κάποιοι βάζουν «ν» και κάποιοι δεν βάζουν.

Αποκεί και πέρα αρχίζουν διάφορες προτιμήσεις. Ο Μπαμπινιώτης βάζει «ν» πριν από όλα τα αρσενικά, π.χ. _τον γιατρό_. Άλλοι το βάζουν όταν μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα κατανόησης, π.χ. όταν είναι επίθετο σε θέση ουσιαστικού: _τον χαζό_.

Όταν παρεμβάλλεται επίθετο ανάμεσα στο άρθρο και το ουσιαστικό, στα αρσενικά κάποιοι βάζουν *τον* για να προετοιμάσουν τον αναγνώστη, π.χ. πάντα _τον άγνωστο στρατιώτη_, αλλά _τον δεύτερο γάμο_ ή _το δεύτερο γάμο_. Στο θηλυκό δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη να μπει «ν» άλλη από την ευφωνία.

Τώρα ο «κανόνας» που μοιράζεστε εσείς μού θυμίζει την αρχή της αφθαρσίας της ύλης. Λες και πρέπει σώνει και καλά να μπει κάπου ένα «ν». Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια υποχρέωση ούτε στο αρσενικό. Δεν είναι λάθος να πούμε «αυτό το γάμο» αντί για «αυτόν το γάμο». Ούτε αν πούμε «αυτή τη γυναίκα» αντί για «αυτήν τη γυναίκα». Εγώ απλώς ανήκω στην πλειοψηφία ή πλειονότητα που προτιμά το πρώτο.


----------



## danae (Jun 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> Το απαράβατο «ν» είναι το ευφωνικό, σε αρσενικά και θηλυκά άρθρα, πριν από το «κάποτε ψάξε»: *κ*, *π*, *τ*, τους συνδυασμούς με «σ» (*ψ* και *ξ*) και το *τζ* και *τζ*. Πριν από τα *μπ*, *γκ* και *ντ*, κάποιοι βάζουν «ν» και κάποιοι δεν βάζουν.



Εγώ στο σχολείο διδάχτηκα ότι το ν διατηρείται μπροστά από κ, π, τ, ξ, ψ, μπ, ντ, γκ, τσ, τζ. Τώρα υπάρχει η τάση να καταργούνται πολλά από αυτά τα ν, και ιδίως πριν από μπ, ντ και γκ. Ίσως αυτό να οφείλεται στην αλλαγή της προφοράς των λέξεων. Πρώτα έγραφες "τον μπελά" και πρόφερες (σε απλοποιημένη φωνητική μεταγραφή) tom-be-la. Τώρα η κρατούσα προφορά -και κυρίως στην Αθήνα, όπου το ευφωνικό ν έχει εκλείψει σχεδόν τελείως- είναι to-be-la. 

Προσωπικά, προτιμώ να περισσεύει κανένα ν -κι ας μην το προφέρει ο αναγνώστης- παρά να λείπει. Έχω ακούσει "τότε με το Πάπα" και αναρωτιόμουν ποιο είναι αυτό το "πάπα"! Επίσης το "αυτό το σάκο" δεν μου αρέσει, ίσως γιατί δεν είναι αρκετά ξεκάθαρο. Θέλω το ν στην αιτιατική του "αυτό", για να την ξεχωρίζω από την ονομαστική. 

Συμφωνώ με τον Μπαμπινιώτη για τη διατήρηση του ν στην περίπτωση αρσενικών ονομάτων σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, για την αποφυγή αμφιβολιών.

Σε βιβλίο που μετέφρασα πρόσφατα, είχα κρατήσει τα ν σε όλα τα "δεν" και η επιμελήτρια τα αφαίρεσε σύμφωνα με τον κανόνα κ, π, τ, ξ, ψ...

Απ' ό,τι βλέπω, πάντως, προφανώς βρισκόμαστε σε μεταβατικό στάδιο και γι' αυτό δεν υπάρχουν σαφείς κανόνες και ομογνωμία.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2008)

danae said:


> Έχω ακούσει "τότε με το Πάπα" και αναρωτιόμουν ποιο είναι αυτό το "πάπα"! Επίσης το "αυτό το σάκο"...


Έτσι γεννιούνται τα ουδέτερα ουσιαστικά!


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2008)

danae said:


> Απ' ό,τι βλέπω, πάντως, προφανώς βρισκόμαστε σε μεταβατικό στάδιο και γι' αυτό δεν υπάρχουν σαφείς κανόνες και ομογνωμία.



Η γλώσσα πάντα βρίσκεται σε μεταβατικό στάδιο. Οι _καταγραμμένοι κανόνες_ προχωρούν σπασμωδικά.

Αλλά μια και αραδιάζουμε κανόνες, σωστό το «αυτό το σάκο», σωστό και το «αυτόν το σάκο», αλλά οπωσδήποτε: «αυτόν το Σάκο και το φίλο του τον Βαντσέτι...» (ή «αυτόν τον Σάκο»). (Σε επίσημο κείμενο βάζω «ν» πριν από όλα τα κύρια ονόματα, π.χ. _τον Γεωργίου_, αλλά σε διάλογο θα έχουμε _το Γιώργο_).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2008)

Πάντως ήρεμα με τα πολλά ευφωνικά "ν" γιατί γίνονται και ζημνιές:


----------



## argyro (Jun 26, 2008)

Παιδιά, δίκιο έχει ο zazula (και η Παρακευή). 

Αυτός είναι ο κανόνας και ισχύει για όλα τα γένη. 
Όταν δεν μπαίνει στο άρθρο το -ν-, μπαίνει αναγκαστικά στην αντωνυμία (για το γραπτό λόγο πάντα). 

Πάντως, ένα -ν- βάζουμε πάντα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2008)

argyro said:


> Αυτός είναι ο κανόνας και ισχύει για όλα τα γένη.
> Όταν δεν μπαίνει στο άρθρο το -ν-, μπαίνει αναγκαστικά στην αντωνυμία (για το γραπτό λόγο πάντα). Πάντως, ένα -ν- βάζουμε πάντα.


Μπορεί να υπάρχει στους οδηγούς εκδοτικών οίκων ενδεχομένως (τι να πω, γίνατε τρεις), αλλά _κανόνας_ που να γράφει η γραμματική δεν υπάρχει. Το μόνο που γράφει η γραμματική είναι: Η αιτιατική του θηλυκού _αυτήν, την_ φυλάγει το _ν_ αν ακολουθεί λέξη από φωνήεν ή στιγμιαίο σύμφωνο.
Δηλαδή, ούτε καν για το σκέτο _αυτήν_ (αυτό που ονομάζει «δυνατό» τύπο) δεν υπάρχει κανόνας να επιβάλλει το «ν». Και αποκλείεται να ισχύει κανόνας με «ν» για όλα τα γένη — υπάρχει και το ουδέτερο (αποκλείεται να πεις «αυτόν το τόπι»).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2008)

nickel said:


> (τι να πω, γίνατε τρεις)


Είμαστε δυο, είμαστε τρεις, είμαστε χίλιοι δεκατρείς!


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2008)

Για την ακρίβεια, 14.000 είσαστε, αλλά οι υπόλοιποι είναι 140.000 (και βάλε).

Και για να ακριβολογούμε: 611 προς 72.900.



nickel said:


> Ως προς πρόχειρα στατιστικά μεγέθη, καταθέτω τα παρακάτω ευρήματα από dolnet.gr και enet.gr:
> 
> "αυτήν τη" site:dolnet.gr OR site:enet.gr 611
> "αυτήν την" 13.300
> ...


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2008)

Καιρός ήταν. Το δικό του ξεκίνημα στη δημόσια συζήτηση για το *τελικό -ν* κάνει ο Dr Moshe στο γλωσσολόγιό του:
http://linguarium.blogspot.com/2008/07/blog-post.html

Τα θετικά σας σχόλια εδώ, τα αρνητικά εκεί. Ή το ανάποδο. :)


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 8, 2008)

nickel said:


> Σε θέση επιθέτου, λέγονται και γράφονται και τα δύο, π.χ.
> 
> αυτήν εδώ 31.000 ευρήματα
> αυτή εδώ 47.800 ευρήματα


Αυτό δεν έχει απλώς να κάνει με το αν είναι αιτιατική ή ονομαστική;


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Αυτό δεν έχει απλώς να κάνει με το αν είναι αιτιατική ή ονομαστική;



Η αξιοπιστία της στατιστικής τιτρώσκεται από την παρατήρησή σου.

Άντε τώρα να βρούμε ενεστώτα και για το _*τρώθηκε*_.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Apr 22, 2010)

*Νέος σχολικός κανόνας*

Αξίζει να ενημερωθούν οι αγαπητοί φίλοι που πιθανώς ενδιαφέρονται για το ζήτημα ότι, σύμφωνα με απόφαση του Παιδαγωγικού Ινστιτούτου, ο σχολικός κανόνας για το τελικό -ν έχει πλέον αλλάξει επίσημα. Με μια καλομελετημένη προσαρμογή αποφασίστηκε να διατηρείται το τελικό -ν στο αρσενικό άρθρο _τον _πάντοτε, ανεξάρτητα από τον φθόγγο που ακολουθεί.

Η εύστοχη αυτή απόφαση εφαρμόζεται τόσο στην καινούργια γραμματική τού Γυμνασίου (των Χατζησαββίδη & Χατζησαββίδου) όσο και στην καινούργια γραμματική τού Δημοτικού (των Γεωργιαφέντη, Κοτζόγλου, Φιλιππάκη-Warburton), η οποία παρουσιάστηκε επίσημα στο πρόσφατο συνέδριο γλωσσολογίας τής Θεσσαλονίκης.

Στους συνδέσμους που παρέθεσα μπορεί ο αναγνώστης να εξετάσει αναλυτικά τις καινούργιες γραμματικές, που θα εισαχθούν στη σχολική τάξη.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2010)

Ευχαριστούμε, Dr Moshe, για την ενημέρωση. Ήταν η πρώτη αλλαγή που παρατήρησα όταν έπιασα να διαβάζω την καινούργια γραμματική, οπότε ας επαναλάβουμε κι εδώ τι γράφει (σελίδα 21, β' παράγραφος), όπως και το σχόλιο που έκανα τότε.

Το τελικό _ν_ της αιτιατικής ενικού του αρσενικού γένους του οριστικού και του αόριστου άρθρου (_τον/στον, έναν_), καθώς και της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας (_αυτόν, τον_) διατηρείται στον γραπτό λόγο πάντοτε, στον προφορικό όμως λόγο προφέρεται συνήθως μόνο στις περιπτώσεις που ακολουθούν φωνήεντα ή τα: _κ, π, τ, γκ, μπ, ντ, τσ, τζ, ξ, ψ_, π.χ. _O Σωτήρης χθες πήγε βόλτα με έναν συμμαθητή του στον ζωολογικό κήπο. Αυτόν τον άνθρωπο δεν τον συνάντησε ποτέ_.

Οπότε, στο εξής, θα γράφουμε _τον γεωργό, τον διακόπτη, στον χώρο, αυτόν τον βλάκα_ κ.λπ. Αφού το μέτρο δεν επεκτάθηκε στο _δεν_ ή στο άρθρο _τη(ν)_, δεν αποσκοπεί σε διευκόλυνση του γράφοντος σε σχέση με τον ήχο που ακολουθεί αλλά στην εξυπηρέτηση του αναγνώστη: προετοιμάζει και αποσαφηνίζει ότι το ουσιαστικό που ακολουθεί είναι αρσενικό και όχι ουδέτερο. Ως προς τους ήχους που ακολουθούν, βλέπουμε ότι παραμένουν τα _μπ, ντ, γκ_. Εξακολουθούμε δηλαδή να γράφουμε _την μπόρα, την ντουλάπα, την γκρίνια_, ενώ στο ΛΝΕΓ έχουμε _τη μπόρα, τη ντουλάπα, τη γκρίνια_.​
Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια γράφω _*τον*_ (και _*στον*_ και _*έναν*_ και _*κάποιον*_ κ.ο.κ.) αν ανάμεσα σ’ αυτές τις λέξεις και το αρσενικό ουσιαστικό παρεμβάλλονται άλλες λέξεις, συνήθως κάποιο επίθετο, ακόμα κι αν δεν επιβάλλεται το τελικό _*ν*_ από την προφορά αλλά από την επιθυμία μας (όχι την ανάγκη) να προετοιμάσουμε τον αναγνώστη για το αρσενικό μια ώρα αρχύτερα. Π.χ.
_αφιερωμένο στον σημαντικό συνθέτη
από έναν γνωστό συγγραφέα
με κάποιον φανατικό οπαδό
_
Επίσης, το τελικό _ν_ έβαζα (και θα συνεχίσω να βάζω) πριν από αρσενικά κύρια ονόματα, π.χ. _τον Σηκουάνα, στον Ροδανό, έναν Γιώργο τον έχουμε_. Βέβαια, σε έναν καθημερινό διάλογο δεν θα πρόσθετα αυτά τα _ν_, ούτε καν στο _*δε*_ (όπως, άλλωστε, θα υπήρχαν πολλές απόστροφοι για εκθλίψεις και αφαιρέσεις). Οπότε το τελευταίο είναι πιο πιθανό να το βλέπατε γραμμένο «ένα Γιώργο τον έχουμε!».

Τώρα το αρσενικό άρθρο και η παρέα του μονιμοποιούνται με το _ν_. Σημαίνει αυτό ότι, σε δοκιμιακό λόγο τουλάχιστον, θα πρέπει να το διορθώνουμε; Μήπως θα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να το γράφουμε έτσι για να το συνηθίσουμε; Να ορίσουμε τη βδομάδα που μας έρχεται «εβδομάδα του ν» και να ζητάμε από όλους να τηρούν τον νέο κανόνα;

Πόσο πιθανό είναι να μπει ένα τέλος στην άναρχη κατάσταση που επικρατεί τώρα; Εντελώς απίθανο, αφού πρόκειται για μια ρύθμιση που ζητά να γράφουμε κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που λέμε. Κάποιους θα τους βολέψει και θα το καθιερώσουν, πολλοί θα γράφουν το _ν_ σύμφωνα με αυτό που τους λέει το αφτί τους. Και άλλοι θα συνεχίσουν να αδιαφορούν: θα λένε _τον κήπο_ και θα γράφουν _το κήπο_.


----------



## sarant (Apr 23, 2010)

Εγώ έβαζα περισσότερα νι απ' όσα ήθελε η παλιά ρύθμιση (αν και κάποιες φορές πρόσεχα και την ευφωνία, π.χ. έγραφα "το χρυσόν αιώνα", όχι "τον χρυσό αιώνα") και μόλις υπερασπίστηκα τη νέα ρύθμιση στο ιστολόγιό μου, ωστόσο δεν μ' αρέσει το "αυτόν τον μαθητή", εδώ το δεύτερο νι θα το παρέλειπα, ανάλογα με το σύμφωνο του ουσιαστικού, δηλαδή: αυτόν το μαθητή, αυτό(ν) τον παλιάνθρωπο. Τα αλλεπάλληλα νι ντιντινίζουν (σαν τα γυαλικά στα ράφια) και καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται αν γίνεται.


----------



## Philip (Apr 23, 2010)

sarant said:


> ωστόσο δεν μ' αρέσει το "αυτόν τον μαθητή", εδώ το δεύτερο νι θα το παρέλειπα, ανάλογα με το σύμφωνο του ουσιαστικού, δηλαδή: αυτόν το μαθητή, αυτό(ν) τον παλιάνθρωπο. Τα αλλεπάλληλα νι ντιντινίζουν (σαν τα γυαλικά στα ράφια) και καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται αν γίνεται.



Ωραία, αλλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος, στομ μπροφορικό λόγο τα μισά νι δεν ακούγονται ως /n/ Δεν λένε μάλλον /tom balianθropo/ και /to(m) maθiti; Όπως δε(ν) γράφουμε "τομ μπζαρά" και "τογ-κύριο τάδε";


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2010)

Το 'χω ξαναγράψει ότι η σύνδεση της γραφής τού τελικού "ν" με το πώς και καλά προφέρεται από τους φυσικούς ομιλητές αποτελεί χίμαιρα — και οι όποιες διδακτικές ώρες και σχολικές σελίδες βιβλίων σπαταλώνται για να επιβληθούν οι εν λόγω κανόνες αποτελούν ό,τι πιο αδικοχαμένο και άσκοπο στην ελληνική γραμματική. Δεγκζέρω τι άλλο να πω πια!


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Το 'χω ξαναγράψει ότι η σύνδεση της γραφής τού τελικού "ν" με το πώς και καλά προφέρεται από τους φυσικούς ομιλητές αποτελεί χίμαιρα — και οι όποιες διδακτικές ώρες και σχολικές σελίδες βιβλίων σπαταλώνται για να επιβληθούν οι εν λόγω κανόνες αποτελούν ό,τι πιο αδικοχαμένο και άσκοπο στην ελληνική γραμματική. Δεγκζέρω τι άλλο να πω πια!


 
Πες τα, βρε Ζάζουλα! 
Όχι μόνο διδακτικές ώρες. Πόσες ώρες από τη ζωή μου έχω χάσει ματαιοπονώντας σε μεταφράσεις κι επιμέλειες γι' αυτό το ανούσιο ζήτημα! Στην εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού με την οποία συνεργάζομαι, το style guide λέει ξεκάθαρα: επιλέξτε έναν από τους δύο γενικούς κανόνες για το τελικό ν (παντού στα αρσενικά, ευφωνικό στα θηλυκά ή ευφωνικό παντού) και τηρήστε τον. Κατά την επιμέλεια, ελέγξτε μόνο αν ο μεταφραστής είναι συνεπής με τον κανόνα που διάλεξε να τηρήσει. (Από τότε που ξεκίνησα μ' αυτούς, βάζω σε όλα τα αρσενικά το ν και ξεμπερδεύω· προτιμότερο να ασχολούμαι με την ουσία της έκφρασης και της μετάφρασης, παρά με τα μπιχλιμπίδια. Αν και πολλές φορές, έχω κι εγώ επιφυλάξεις σαν αυτές που αναφέρει ο Sarant: _το*ν* νου σου; το*ν* νέο υπολογιστή;_ ). 
Και καλά μέχρι εδώ, είναι μέρος της δουλειάς. Πολλές φορές όμως, έρχεται μετάφρασή μου μετά την επιμέλεια για έγκριση ή απόρριψη αλλαγών και ο επιμελητής τα έχει κάνει σαλάτα. Δεν διάβασε (ή δεν κατάλαβε) τι πρέπει να κάνει και μου τα 'χει αλλάξει όλα όπως του (ή της) ήρθε. Μερικοί, συνηθισμένοι ίσως από τη συνεργασία τους με κάποιον εκδοτικό οίκο, ξεφουρνίζουν και διάφορες παραλλαγές. Κι άντε μετά να τα ξαναφτιάξεις από την αρχή. Αρκετά έχουμε ασχοληθεί μ' αυτή τη λεπτομέρεια. Ας ρυθμιστεί με το καλό, να γλιτώνουμε χρόνο τον οποίο θα αφιερώνουμε στην ουσία της δουλειάς.

Είπα κι εγώ το _μπόνο_ μου...


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2010)

sarant said:


> πρόσεχα και την ευφωνία, π.χ. έγραφα "το χρυσόν αιώνα", όχι "τον χρυσό αιώνα") και μόλις υπερασπίστηκα τη νέα ρύθμιση στο ιστολόγιό μου, ωστόσο δεν μ' αρέσει το "αυτόν τον μαθητή", εδώ το δεύτερο νι θα το παρέλειπα, ανάλογα με το σύμφωνο του ουσιαστικού, δηλαδή: αυτόν το μαθητή, αυτό(ν) τον παλιάνθρωπο. Τα αλλεπάλληλα νι ντιντινίζουν (σαν τα γυαλικά στα ράφια) και καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται αν γίνεται.



Η ευφωνία είναι μια δύσκολη υπόθεση και συνήθως πολύ προσωπική — δεν είναι για κανόνες και ομαδοποιήσεις.
Αλλά για τα πολλά τα _ν_ θέλω να κάνω κι εγώ εξαίρεση, ακόμα κι αν είναι να υιοθετήσω το _τον_. Για να βγάλω κάποιον εκνευρισμό, άλλωστε, έγραψα το παράδειγμα «αυτόν τον βλάκα» — είναι τόσο αταίριαστη η λέξη _βλάκας_ δίπλα στα απανωτά _ν_ που μάλλον μαντάμ Σουσού θυμίζει η φράση. (Προσοχή: _αυτό_ ενοχλεί τον Σαραντάκο. Δεν τον ενοχλούν (υποθέτω) τα _τον νου σου_, _τον νέο υπολογιστή_ — εκτός αν αρχίσουν κάποιοι να κάνουν παύση για να ακούγονται δύο _ν_.)

Η ρύθμιση με το αρσενικό _τον_ είναι καλή για τα σχολειά, να πάψουν να ασχολούνται με αυτό. Θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερο να πουν στα σχολειά να γράφουν και _την_ και _δεν_ και _σαν_. Και όταν τελειώσουν και γίνουν φιλόλογοι και τους αρέσουν τα ψιλά γράμματα, να υιοθετήσουν «κανόνες» (δηλ. ένα συνεπές σύστημα) που να έχει μέχρι και τις προσωπικές τους ευφωνικές λύσεις. Οι υπόλοιποι, καλύτερα να γράφουν _την γυναίκα_ παρά να γράφουν _το κήπο_ (ένα βήμα από «



»). Δεν πιστεύω ότι κινδυνεύουμε να λένε περιττά _ν_, όπως πιστεύω ότι δεν αφαιρούν τα απαραίτητα — αλλά μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.


----------



## Tsialas (Apr 24, 2010)

Απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι, οι γραμματικές των Νέων Ελληνικών συμφωνούν στο ότι στα θηλυκά *μόνο οι προσωπικές αντωνυμίες παίρνουν τελικό ν όταν ακολουθεί φωνήεν ή στιγμιαίο σύμφωνο ή σημείο στίξης*. Επομένως, ούτε στο "αυτή τη" ούτε στο "εκείνη τη" βάζουμε τελικό ν, γιατί δεν πρόκειται για προσωπικές αντωνυμίες και γιατί στην πραγματικότητα δεν το προφέρουμε, αν το καλοσκεφτούμε. Φυσικά, αν κάποιος διαφωνεί για δικούς του λόγους, άλλο αυτό.


----------



## sarant (Apr 24, 2010)

nickel said:


> Για να βγάλω κάποιον εκνευρισμό, άλλωστε, έγραψα το παράδειγμα «αυτόν τον βλάκα» — είναι τόσο αταίριαστη η λέξη _βλάκας_ δίπλα στα απανωτά _ν_ που μάλλον μαντάμ Σουσού θυμίζει η φράση. (Προσοχή: _αυτό_ ενοχλεί τον Σαραντάκο. Δεν τον ενοχλούν (υποθέτω) τα _τον νου σου_, _τον νέο υπολογιστή_ — εκτός αν αρχίσουν κάποιοι να κάνουν παύση για να ακούγονται δύο _ν_.)



Πολύ σωστά υποθέτεις. 
Το "τον νέο υπολογιστή" όχι απλώς δεν μ'ενοχλεί, αλλά το θέλω.
(Άλλωστε εδώ το διπλό νι δεν προφέρεται -ενώ στο "αυτόν τον" καμπανίζει)


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2010)

Μουσικό διάλειμμα με ένα σχετικό παράδειγμα όπου αλλιώς τ' ακούμε (ή τα λέμε) κι αλλιώς τα γράφουμε. :) 
Afto to gosmo ton kalo, ίσως να το μετέγραφε κάποιος ξένος, ακούγοντας αυτή την εκτέλεση.

_Αυτό τον κόσμο τον καλό_ - Νίκος Ξυλούρης




 
Παρακαλώ, ας μη θεωρηθεί ειρωνικό σχόλιο για τους κανόνες και την αλλαγή τους. Δεν είναι αυτή η πρόθεσή μου, αν και, όταν παιδεύομαι άσκοπα με το τελικό ν σε περιπτώσεις όπως αυτή που αναφέρω στο #31, κάπως έτσι αισθάνομαι.​


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2010)

daeman said:


> Afto to gosmo ton kalo, ίσως να το μετέγραφε κάποιος ξένος, ακούγοντας αυτή την εκτέλεση.



[Afto ton gósmo ton galó], για την ακρίβεια. Και αλίμονο στους δάσκαλους των ελληνικών που δεν τα διδάσκουν αυτά νωρίς στους ξενόγλωσσους μαθητές τους.

(Μου αρέσει και το Ksylouris. Μη γίνει καμιά στραβή και τονε λένε Ζυλούρη!)


----------



## periglwssio (Feb 9, 2012)

Για την προσωπική αντωνυμία _αυτήν_:

Σύμφωνα με τον _Οδηγό της νεοελληνικής γλώσσας_, των εκδ. Πατάκη (σελ. 101), γράφουμε _αυτήν αγάπησα_ (γιατί η επόμενη λέξη αρχίζει από φωνήεν), αλλά _αυτή χώρισα_ (γιατί η επόμενη λέξη αρχίζει από εξακολουθητικό σύμφωνο). Η "λογική" δηλ. είναι η ίδια με τα _τον άνεμο_, _το χωρισμό_. Νομίζω ότι τέτοιοι κανόνες είναι πολύ δύσκολοι, κυρίως για έναν μη ειδικό.

Στην ίδια σελίδα του παραπάνω οδηγού διαβάζουμε μεταξύ άλλων ως σωστά τα _μιαν ανάσα_, _Είχε πολύν κόσμο_, _Λίγην ώρα περίμενα_ και _εκατόν δύο_. Μόνο στην τελευταία περίπτωση, όμως, δεν παραλείπεται το _ν_, δεν λέμε ή γράφουμε δηλ. _εκατό δύο_. Στις προηγούμενες τρεις, μπορούν να σταθούν τα _μια ανάσα_, _Είχε πολύ κόσμο_, _Λίγη ώρα περίμενα_. Με λίγα λόγια, μπαίνουν στο ίδιο τσουβάλι περιπτώσεις διαφορετικές μεταξύ τους.

Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας. Επίσης, αν γίνεται, ας δούμε ξανά πού καταλήγουμε σχετικά με το _αυτήν_ ως δεικτική αντωνυμία.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2012)

Υπάρχουν νι και νι.


Υπάρχουν τελικά -ν που κάνουν διαφορά στο νόημα και είναι απαραίτητα: «Ήξερα έναν» όταν είναι αρσενικό και «Ήξερα ένα» όταν είναι ουδέτερο. Εύκολο. Με την αντωνυμία «αυτή» δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα.
Υπάρχουν τελικά -ν που δείχνουν πώς προφέρουμε: Βάζουμε -ν στο λόγο μας όταν λέμε «την Κατίνα», «την Αμερσούδα», «αυτήν αγαπώ». Ας το βάλουμε και στο γραπτό μας. Έτσι, ανάμεσα στο «Την ήξερα αυτήν» και «Την ήξερα αυτή» προτείνω να γράφουμε αυτό που λέμε ο καθένας. Κάντε μια σύγκριση στο διαδίκτυο ανάμεσα σε «Είχε πολύ κόσμο» και «Είχε πολύν κόσμο» και θα αντιληφθείτε ότι κάποια σημεία των οδηγών θέλουν φρεσκάρισμα.
Υπάρχουν -ν που είναι τελείως περιττά, δεν χρειάζονται ούτε για το νόημα ούτε για λιεζόν. Κάποια χάνονται και άλλα επιμένουν. Το _εκατόν_ όταν ακολουθείται από άλλο αριθμητικό, φαίνεται να αντέχει, σαν ένα περίεργο απολίθωμα (αφού σκέτο το λέμε _εκατό_).

Αυτά στα γρήγορα. Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να τα δούμε πιο συστηματικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> [Afto ton gósmo ton galó], για την ακρίβεια. Και αλίμονο στους δάσκαλους των ελληνικών που δεν τα διδάσκουν αυτά νωρίς στους ξενόγλωσσους μαθητές τους.
> 
> (Μου αρέσει και το Ksylouris. Μη γίνει καμιά στραβή και τονε λένε Ζυλούρη!)



Θες να πεις "Ζαϊλούρη".

Βασικά στο εκατόν-κάτι, βάζουμε νι κατά τον κανόνα. Παρατηρήστε λίγο όταν κάποιος λέει π.χ. 140 και θα ακούσετε εκατό σαράντα. Βέβαια το γιατί διατηρείται στις άλλες περιπτώσεις είναι απλό· είναι ενωτικό. Αν προφέραμε αργά και ξεχωριστά εκατό είκοσι, δεν θα υπήρχε νι, αλλά επειδή το λέμε γρήγορα και σαν μια λέξη, το νι βοηθάει στην σύνδεση.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2012)

Εκατό σαράντα; Είσαι σίγουρος; Εγώ λέω εκατόν σαράντα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2012)

Hellegennes, πρόσεξε πού έβαλα το _εκατόν_. Εκεί που το έβαλα δεν είναι τα -ν του λιεζόν, το ενωτικό που λες. Δηλαδή, δεν με ενδιαφέρει το προφανές «εκατόν είκοσι». Με ενδιαφέρει (και θα το δεις αν κάνεις την αναζήτηση) ότι είναι πάμπολλοι αυτοί που γράφουν «εκατόν σαράντα» και ελάχιστοι που γράφουν «εκατό σαράντα». Γι' αυτό είπα ότι είναι «περίεργο απολίθωμα». Είναι σαν το -ν σε λέξεις όπως «το αργόν», για παράδειγμα.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2012)

Και _εκατό*ν* σαράντα_, και _εκατό*ν* είκοσι_. Και γρήγορα και αργά.


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Και _εκατό*ν* σαράντα_, και _εκατό*ν* είκοσι_. Και γρήγορα και αργά.



Επίσης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 9, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Εκατό σαράντα; Είσαι σίγουρος; Εγώ λέω εκατόν σαράντα.



Πολλοί λένε εκατόν σαράντα ή εκατόν δέκα. Αλλά πολλοί το αποβάλλουν.

Nickel, εννοώ στον προφορικό λόγο, γι' αυτό και έγραψα "όταν κάποιος *λέει* π.χ. 140 και θα *ακούσετε* εκατό σαράντα".


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Nickel, εννοώ στον προφορικό λόγο, γι' αυτό και έγραψα "όταν κάποιος *λέει* π.χ. 140 και θα *ακούσετε* εκατό σαράντα".


Αυτό ακριβώς το κάνει περίεργο απολίθωμα. Όλοι λέμε [tiŋgiría], αλλά είναι πάμπολλοι που γράφουν «τη κυρία». Αντιθέτως, ενώ πολλοί λένε «εκατό σαράντα», είναι συγκριτικά λίγοι αυτοί που το γράφουν. 

Σε όλα αυτά το ερώτημα είναι: αν ήμουν επιμελητής, ποια θα διόρθωνα στο γραφτό του άλλου;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχουν νι και νι.
> Υπάρχουν τελικά -ν που κάνουν διαφορά στο νόημα και είναι απαραίτητα: «Ήξερα έναν» όταν είναι αρσενικό και «Ήξερα ένα» όταν είναι ουδέτερο. Εύκολο. Με την αντωνυμία «αυτή» δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα.
> Υπάρχουν τελικά -ν που δείχνουν πώς προφέρουμε: Βάζουμε -ν στο λόγο μας όταν λέμε «την Κατίνα», «την Αμερσούδα», «αυτήν αγαπώ». Ας το βάλουμε και στο γραπτό μας. Έτσι, ανάμεσα στο «Την ήξερα αυτήν» και «Την ήξερα αυτή» προτείνω να γράφουμε αυτό που λέμε ο καθένας. Κάντε μια σύγκριση στο διαδίκτυο ανάμεσα σε «Είχε πολύ κόσμο» και «Είχε πολύν κόσμο» και θα αντιληφθείτε ότι κάποια σημεία των οδηγών θέλουν φρεσκάρισμα.
> Υπάρχουν -ν που είναι τελείως περιττά, δεν χρειάζονται ούτε για το νόημα ούτε για λιεζόν. Κάποια χάνονται και άλλα επιμένουν. Το _εκατόν_ όταν ακολουθείται από άλλο αριθμητικό, φαίνεται να αντέχει, σαν ένα περίεργο απολίθωμα (αφού σκέτο το λέμε _εκατό_).
> Αυτά στα γρήγορα. Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να τα δούμε πιο συστηματικά.


Άντε να σ' τα (ξανα)πώ κι εσένα — αφού κανείς δεν ασχολείται με το #30 κ.ά.:
*Ποτέ μα ποτέ μα ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν θα καταλάβω το τρελό κόλλημα που τραβάτε όλοι με το τελικό νι!
*Μα, τι στο καλό; Απ' το ρημάδι το τρελικό _νι _τι στο διάτανο εξαρτάται; Ας γράφεται παντού, κι ας το λέει όποιος θέλει όπως θέλει να το εκφέρει. Τόσο μυαλό θέλει πια;
Με την ευκαιρία, ας κάνω μια ρετροσπεκτίβα: :)

1. δε > δεν


Zazula said:


> Καθόλου μονόπλευρα δεν τα βλέπει στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα η ΕΛΕΤΟ κατά τη γνώμη μου. Η άποψη «το τελικό ν δηλαδή σε όλες τις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις θα πρέπει να *γράφεται*, αλλά σε κάποιες από αυτές θα είναι «*άφωνο*», όπως το ένα *β* της λέξης Σάββατο και όπως το μεσαίο *π* της Πέμπτης, που ενώ υπάρχουν και γράφονται, *δεν προφέρονται*» είναι, φρονώ, η σοφότερη λύση. *Ούτε η εκφορά, προσωπική ή τοπική, μπορεί να είναι κριτήριο — κι ούτε επομένως να μετράμε με στατιστικές μεθόδους τι λέει ο ένας και τι ο άλλος. Σε τόσα και τόσα πράγματα (πρβλ π.χ. τονισμός) ΔΕΝ γράφουμε αυτό που εκφέρουμε, γιατί έχουμε κολλήσει με τόση μανία στο τελικό ν αδυνατώ να το καταλάβω. Πρόκειται ίσως για τις λιγότερο παραγωγικές ώρες στη διδασκαλία της ελληνικής γλώσσας, χωρίς το παραμικρό ουσιαστικό αντίκρυσμα.*



2. The Ethics of Proofreading:


Zazula said:


> Αχ αχ αχ... *το "τελικό ν", ο μακράν πιο άχρηστος και χωρίς κτγμ λόγο ύπαρξης κανόνας τής γραμματικής* (τα έχω γράψει ήδη) — και η στούπα των άσχετων επιμελητών... Και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό, πριν από το "μπ" γίνεται η σύγκρουση δύο σχολών σχετικά με τη διατήρησή του ή όχι — οπότε δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις τεκμηριωμένα άκρη...



3. Μη βάζετε ενωτικό μετά το «μη»! Ή μήπως…:


Zazula said:


> Κατά τη γνώμη μου αυτό το επιχείρημα δεν είναι αρκετό (όπως εν γένει δεν αρκούν και όλα τα επιχειρήματα που αφορούν το πώς εκφέρονται οι λέξεις και οι συνδυασμοί τους από τους ομιλητές) για τον εξής λόγο: Είναι υποκειμενικό. Πόσα θέματα έχουμε με την εκφορά της συνίζησης, με τον αριθμό των συλλαβών σε κάποιες λέξεις, με *τον εφιάλτη του τελικού -ν (ο οποίος γεννήθηκε από τη διαστροφική εμμονή να πρέπει σώνει και καλά η γραφή να απεικονίζει την —ούτως ή άλλως υποκειμενική— ύπαρξή του στον προφορικό λόγο —αν δηλαδή λέμε τη μπότα ή την μπότα—, πράγμα για το οποίο ποτέ των ποτών δεν πρόκειται να συμφωνήσουμε όλοι διότι απλούστατα δεν το λέμε όλοι το ίδιο κι ούτε πρόκειται ποτέ να το πούμε όλοι το ίδιο, δημιουργώντας έτσι τον πιο άχρηστο κανόνα τής ελληνικής γραμματικής και τις πιο χαμένες ανθρωποώρες στη διδασκαλία της)* κ.ά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2012)

Η απλή απάντηση:

Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν βάζουν όλοι τελικό -ν στα αρσενικά και στα θηλυκά. Κάποιοι προσπαθούν να βάλουν τα νι τους σύμφωνα με κάποιους κανόνες και κάποιοι γράφουν όπως τους κατέβει, ό,τι και να γράψουν.

Όταν κάποιος ρωτάει «Τι (να) κάνουμε εκεί κι εκεί;», εγώ δίνω μια περιγραφή που παντρεύει την επίσημη γραμματική με τις εξελίξεις όπως τις διαπιστώνουμε στο διαδίκτυο (μια και έτσι πορεύομαι και βολεύομαι, άλλωστε), και εσύ του λες «Βάζε νι σε όλα».

Και οι δύο απόψεις είναι σεβαστές και καλό είναι να υπάρχουν, για να έχει ο άλλος να διαλέξει.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2012)

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να πω σε κάποιον «βάλε _νι _σε όλα», διότι δεν είναι αυτός ο κανόνας και ο λήπτης μιας τέτοιας συμβουλής θα έχει κατόπιν πρόβλημα με τον επιμελητή του, τον διορθωτή κ.ο.κ. Εκείνο όμως που λέω είναι να γίνει ο κανόνας «βάζουμε _νι _σε όλα» — και να ησυχάσουμε επιτέλους!


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 9, 2012)

Υπάρχουν έντυπα πάντως που βάζουν νι παντού (προσωπικά αυτό κάνω κι εγώ). Π.χ. όλα τα περιοδικά της Ντίσνεϋ.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 10, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να πω σε κάποιον «βάλε _νι _σε όλα», διότι δεν είναι αυτός ο κανόνας και ο λήπτης μιας τέτοιας συμβουλής θα έχει κατόπιν πρόβλημα με τον επιμελητή του, τον διορθωτή κ.ο.κ. Εκείνο όμως που λέω είναι να γίνει ο κανόνας «βάζουμε _νι _σε όλα» — και να ησυχάσουμε επιτέλους!


Αν εννοείς ότι ο διορθωτής ακολουθεί τη σχολική γραμματική, πρέπει να έχεις υπόψη σου ότι δεν μοιράζεται πια στα σχολεία η Γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη. Έχει ήδη αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιείται η γραμματική Χατζησαββίδη που λέει να μπαίνει πάντα νι σε όλα τα αρσενικά οριστικά και αόριστα άρθρα και στην προσωπική αντωνυμία στον γραπτό λόγο, ανεξάρτητα αν προφέρεται στον προφορικό λόγο.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 10, 2012)

Αυτό το γνωρίζω, Αλεξάνδρα — το είχαμε άλλωστε συζητήσει κι εδώ/ Εγώ όταν λέω «παντού» εννοώ «παντού» (π.χ. _την_).


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 10, 2012)

Ναι, απλώς επισημαίνω ότι δεν μπορούν πλέον οι επιμελητές να θεωρούν ως σωστή την αιτιατική "το δάσκαλο, το Δημήτρη, το Μανώλη", με τη δικαιολογία ότι έτσι λέει η Γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη. Η Γραμματική Χατζησαββίδη είχε τυπωθεί, αλλά άργησε να μοιραστεί στα σχολεία.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 10, 2012)

Ιδού και το πού το πρωτοαναφέραμε: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3624-Γραμματική-Νέας-Ελληνικής-Γλώσσας-Σχόλια-Α


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2012)

Πριν από ένα μήνα και κάτι, ένα καλό μέλος της Λεξιλογίας με είχε ρωτήσει γιατί δεν εφαρμόζω αυτόν τον καινούργιο κανόνα. Ήρθε η στιγμή να γράψω τη δική μου άποψη. Πρώτα κάντε τον κόπο να διαβάσετε δύο σχετικά αποσπάσματα:

*Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη: Με το νι και με τον τόνο*
[…]
*«τον» (με ν) παντού αντί «το».* Από την ισχύουσα γραμματική ξέρουμε ότι το άρθρο _τον_ (και τα _την, έναν, δεν_ και _μην_) «φυλάγουν το τελικό ν, όταν η ακόλουθη λέξη αρχίζει από φωνήεν ή από σύμφωνο στιγμιαίο (κ, π, τ, μπ, ντ, γκ, τσ, τζ) ή διπλό (ξ, ψ)». Στις υπόλοιπες περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιούνται χωρίς ν. Παραδείγματα: _τον αέρα, τον τόπο - το γέρο, το φόβο_. Η γραμματική επίσης διδάσκει ότι «το τελικό ν φυλάγεται πάντοτε στο άρθρο _των_, στην προσωπική αντωνυμία τού τρίτου προσώπου _τον,_ καθώς και στο τροπικό επίρρημα _σαν_». Παραδείγματα: _τον βλέπω, φώναξέ τον_. Επομένως το _τον_, που μας ενδιαφέρει εδώ, αν μεν είναι άρθρο παίρνει ή δεν παίρνει ν ανάλογα με το περιβάλλον, αν είναι αντωνυμία παίρνει πάντοτε ν. Η ρύθμιση αυτή —γιατί για κανονιστική ρύθμιση πρόκειται με βάση την προφορά— έχει δύο αδυναμίες: α) Δεν επιτρέπει στον αναγνώστη τού κειμένου να διακρίνει αμέσως αν πρόκειται για το αρσενικό άρθρο _τον_ ή για το ουδέτερο άρθρο _το_ (_το_ γιατρό = _το_ γιαπί, _το_ φίλο = _το _φύλο, _το_ βυθό = _το_ βουνό, _το_ χώρο = _το_ χέρι, _το_ Γιάννη, _το_ Βασίλη, _το_ Χρίστο κ.τ.ό.) • και β) ρυθμίζει διαφορετικά το άρθρο _τον _και την αντωνυμία _τον_ (πάλι με κριτήριο την προφορά): _το_ βωμό, αλλά _τον_ βλέπω•_ το_ φόρο, αλλά _τον_ φέρνει• _το_ γέρο, αλλά _τον_ γέλασαν. Όπως παρατηρεί ο καθηγητής Αγαπητός Τσοπανάκης στη «Νεοελληνική Γραμματική» του (Αθήνα 1994, σελ. 172-3): «Το σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα, που κάμνουμε ότι δεν το καταλαβαίνουμε, είναι η ματαιότητα τής προσπάθειάς μας να απομνημονεύσουμε τους κανόνες τής αφομοίωσης ή τής διατήρησης τού -ν μπροστά σ' αυτά ή εκείνα τα σύμφωνα ή φωνήεντα, κανόνες που [...] η γραπτή γλώσσα τους μπερδεύει ή τους αγνοεί [...] όπως το βλέπουμε όλοι μας κάθε μέρα σε όλα τα κείμενα. Αυτό συμβαίνει, επειδή κανένας δεν ξέρει τα άηχα στιγμιαία ή εξακολουθητικά ούτε τα ηχηρά στιγμιαία ή εξακολουθητικά σύμφωνα, για να προσαρμόζει ανάλογα το γράψιμό τους». 

Πρόταση (εφαρμόζεται ήδη από παλιά από τον καθηγητή Τσοπανάκη, από τον γράφοντα —όχι το γράφοντα!— και από άλλους): *το αρσενικό άρθρο τον να γράφεται πάντοτε με ν*, ώστε να ξεχωρίζει από το ουδέτερο _το_, όπως γίνεται ήδη με την προσωπική αντωνυμία τον (πάντοτε με ν) που με το ν διακρίνεται κι αυτή από το ουδέτερο _το_. Προτείνεται δηλ. να γράφουμε: _τον_ γιατρό (όχι το γιατρό), _τον_ φίλο (όχι το φίλο), _τον _βυθό, _τον_ χώρο, _τον_ βωμό, _τον_ φόρο, _τον_ γέρο, _τον_ Γιάννη, _τον_ Βασίλη, _τον_ Χρίστο κ.τ.ό. Αυτό δεν χρειάζεται να γίνεται με το θηλυκό άρθρο την, που θα ήταν μεν ευκολότερο να γράφεται πάντοτε με -ν, αλλά που αυτή η γραφή δεν έχει λειτουργικό χαρακτήρα (το _την_ δεν συμπίπτει με κάτι άλλο, από το οποίο να χρειάζεται να το διακρίνουμε). Σωστά χρησιμοποιείται πάντοτε το ν στο των (_των _φίλων) και στο _σαν_ (_σαν_ θάλασσα), κι αυτό θα έπρεπε να γίνεται και με το _δεν_ (ο γράφων χρησιμοποιεί πάντοτε το ν με το δεν), ώστε να ξεχωρίζει και από τον σύνδεσμο (όχι... το σύνδεσμο) _δε_ (_δεν_ συμφωνεί, επιπλέον _δε_ ισχυρίζεται ότι...). […]
Εφημερίδα ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ, 6 Δεκεμβρίου 1998
http://www.lexicon.gr/keimena/ni_tono.php

- H _Γραμματική Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας_ Γυμνασίου (2008) αναφέρει: «Το τελικό _ν_ της αιτιατικής ενικού του θηλυκού γένους του οριστικού άρθρου (_τη[ν]/στη[ν]_) και της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας (_αυτή[ν], τη[ν]_), καθώς και το τελικό _ν_ των αρνητικών επιρρημάτων _δε(ν)_ και _μη(ν)_ διατηρείται στον γραπτό λόγο, μόνο όταν η επόμενη λέξη αρχίζει από φωνήεν ή από ένα από τα παρακάτω: _κ, π, τ, γκ, μπ, ντ, τσ, τζ, ξ, ψ,_ π.χ. _Μίλησε με την κόρη του_, αλλά _Παρακολουθούσε με προσοχή τη ροή του νερού_. _Αν και ήρθε αργά, τη δέχτηκαν με χαρά_, αλλά: _Όταν μιλούσε η Θάλεια δεν την άκουγε κανένας_. Το τελικό _ν_ της αιτιατικής ενικού του αρσενικού γένους του οριστικού και του αόριστου άρθρου (_τον/στον, έναν_), καθώς και της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας (_αυτόν, τον_) διατηρείται στον γραπτό λόγο πάντοτε, στον προφορικό όμως λόγο προφέρεται συνήθως μόνο στις περιπτώσεις που ακολουθούν φωνήεντα ή τα: κ, π, τ, γκ, μπ, ντ, τσ, τζ, ξ, ψ, π.χ. _Ο Σωτήρης χθες πήγε βόλτα με έναν συμμαθητή του στον ζωολογικό κήπο. Αυτόν τον άνθρωπο δεν το συνάντησε ποτέ._» Η ίδια σύσταση περιέχεται και στη Γραμματική του Δημοτικού.

- Η παραπάνω οδηγία για τη διαφορετική μεταχείριση του _τον_ προήλθε από την πρόταση διάφορων γλωσσολόγων, όπως οι Α. Τσοπανάκης, Χ. Κλαίρης και Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης, οι οποίοι είχαν προτείνει να γράφεται πάντοτε με _ν_ το αρσενικό άρθρο _τον_. Σκοπός αυτής της εξαίρεσης ήταν να ξεχωρίζει το αρσενικό άρθρο από το ουδέτερο _το_, όπως συμβαίνει με την προσωπική αντωνυμία _τον_ που γράφεται πάντοτε με _ν_ για να διακρίνεται από το ουδέτερο _το_ χωρίς το _ν_. Για παράδειγμα, να γράφεται _τον γραμματέα_ αντί _το γραμματέα_, _τον φόβο_ αντί _το φόβο_ κ.ο.κ. Η παρατήρηση αυτή έχει αυξημένη χρησιμότητα όταν ακολουθούν ένα ή περισσότερα επίθετα, π.χ. _τον μεγάλο κόλπο ~ το μεγάλο κόλπο_ (άλλη σημασία), ή όταν το ουσιαστικό απέχει πολύ και ο αναγνώστης είναι αβέβαιος ως προς το γένος του μέχρι να φθάσει εκεί, π.χ. _παρουσίασε το(ν) νέο, αναλυτικό και εκσυγχρονισμένο κανονισμό_. Επίσης, έχει προταθεί το _δεν_ να γράφεται πάντοτε με _ν_, για να διακρίνεται από τον σύνδεσμο _δε_. Για παράδειγμα, _ο ίδιος δεν έκανε δεκτή την πρόταση, απάντησε δε ότι..._.
Βικιπαίδεια: Τελικό Νι (γραμματική)


Αν δούμε και τη διατύπωση της Γραμματικής (της ΓΝΕΓ), το _ν_ στα άρθρα _τον_ και _έναν_ «διατηρείται στον γραπτό λόγο πάντοτε, στον προφορικό όμως λόγο προφέρεται συνήθως μόνο στις περιπτώσεις κ.λπ.». Δεν γίνεται αντιληπτό αν αυτό το «προφέρεται» είναι περιγραφικό ή ρυθμιστικό.

Οι λόγοι που χρειαζόμαστε αυτό το _–ν_, όπως εκτίθενται στο άρθρο του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη, είναι τρεις: 

*α) Προετοιμάζει τον αναγνώστη για το γένος του ουσιαστικού που ακολουθεί.*
Αυτό είναι συνεπές με τη διατύπωση της γραμματικής: δεν το κάνουμε για να εξυπηρετήσουμε την άγνοιά μας, αλλά για να εξυπηρετήσουμε τον αναγνώστη. Υποθέτουμε ότι ο αναγνώστης δεν ξέρει ότι _ο γιατρός_ είναι αρσενικό. Όταν διαβάζει _είδα το γιατρό_, μπορεί να κοντοσταθεί για να αποφασίσει μέσα του αν ο _γιατρός_ είναι εδώ, μετά από το _το_, αρσενικό ή ουδέτερο!
Είναι αυτό ισχυρό επιχείρημα; Αντιλαμβάνομαι την ανάγκη για το _–ν_ όταν λέμε _έμαθα τον νέο να οδηγεί_ και _έμαθα το νέο από ένα φίλο_, ή όταν η ΕΛΕΤΟ λέει _τον φόρο_ και _το φόρο_ (=το φόρουμ), αλλά στην περίπτωση του γιατρού δεν το θεωρώ απαραίτητο. Το _–ν_ αυτό το πετάξαμε επειδή η προφορική γλώσσα το πέταξε. Πιστεύετε ότι το έχει ανάγκη η γραπτή;
Διατηρώ τη σύμβαση του παραπανίσιου –_ν_ όταν ακολουθεί επίθετο με ή χωρίς ουσιαστικό (_τον φοβισμένο, τον φοβισμένο μαθητή_), κύριο όνομα (_τον Γουαδαλκιβίρ_ (κι ας λέει ο στίχος «Λούζεται η αγάπη μου στο Γουαδαλκιβίρ») γιατί δεν ξέρουν όλοι ότι είναι αρσενικό — οπότε και _τον Μότσαρτ_, για να μην κάνουμε για κάθε κύριο όνομα μέτρηση δημοτικότητας), ή παρεξηγήσιμο όνομα (_τον ναυτικό, το ναυτικό_). Σε θεατρικό θα το έγραφα όπως θα το άκουγα: _Το Γιώργο!_

*β) Για να μη ρυθμίζεται διαφορετικά το άρθρο τον και η αντωνυμία τον (πάλι με κριτήριο την προφορά): το βωμό, αλλά τον βλέπω· το φόρο, αλλά τον φέρνει· το γέρο, αλλά τον γέλασαν.*
Δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Όπως βάζουμε _ν_ για να ξεχωρίσουμε _τον ναυτικό_ από _το ναυτικό_, έτσι πρέπει να πούμε και να γράψουμε _τον_ για την αρσενική αντωνυμία για να μην υπάρχει παρεξήγηση, αφού η αντωνυμία δεν έχει όνομα να ξεκαθαρίσει τα πράγματα.

*γ) Επειδή η γραπτή γλώσσα μπερδεύει ή αγνοεί τους κανόνες για την απαλοιφή ή τη διατήρηση του –ν μπροστά από εξακολουθητικά και στιγμιαία σύμφωνα.*
Εδώ υπάρχει μια αντίφαση σε σχέση με τη ΓΝΕΓ, η οποία θεωρεί ότι μιλάμε σωστά ή ότι πρέπει να μιλάμε σωστά — δεν γίνεται σαφές. Ας μη γελιόμαστε / Ας μην γελιόμαστε: αν δεν ξέρουμε να γράψουμε σωστά τα _–ν_ στα αρσενικά άρθρα, θα πρέπει να γενικευτεί ο κανόνας. Να τι λέει υποσημείωση στη Βικιπαίδεια: «Ο Τσοπανάκης, ειδικότερα, προτείνει τη διατήρηση του τελικού -_ν_ ακόμη και στο θηλυκό άρθρο _την_, καθώς και σε άναρθρα αρσενικά επίθετα, π.χ. _προκάλεσε ισχυρόν κλυδωνισμό_». Να μην ξεχάσουμε το _μην_.

Δηλαδή:
- Έχουμε μια σύμβαση, που όμως μοιάζει να είναι ατελής.
- Έχουμε μια σύμβαση, που για να αποτελέσει κανόνα θα έπρεπε να διαφημιστεί λίγο περισσότερο. Είδατε εσείς πολλές εφημερίδες, κανάλια, εκδοτικούς οίκους να προσαρμόζονται; Ή θα περιμένουμε να γίνουν πλειοψηφία τα παιδιά που μπήκαν φέτος στο δημοτικό;
- Θα σπεύσουν να αλλάξουν τα λεξικά; Θα αλλάξουν, αν αλλάξουν, και τα παραδείγματα από τη λογοτεχνία;

Πιστεύω ότι *θα ζήσουμε και με τις δύο σχολές*. Οι μεταφραστές καλά θα κάνουν να ρωτάνε τους επιμελητές τι θέλουν. Και οι επιμελητές, αν έχουν άποψη, καλά θα κάνουν να τη γνωστοποιούν από την αρχή. Αλλά η σύμβαση δεν μπορεί να έχει ισχύ κανόνα γιατί δεν έχει γλωσσολογική βάση. Να το εξηγήσω αυτό:

Όταν λέμε ότι είναι μάταιος και χαμένος κόπος να έχουμε πολυτονικό σύστημα, το λέμε επειδή το πολυτονικό είναι άχρηστο και λάθος. Ήδη από τότε που βάλανε τους τόνους, δεν χρειαζόταν η γλώσσα ένα σύστημα που βοηθούσε μόνο για να γίνει κατανοητή η προσωδία των αρχαίων, και σε τίποτα την προφορά της γλώσσας (ούτε καν για το διάβασμα των αρχαίων).

Όταν λέμε ότι είναι υπερβολή να ζητάμε μεταγραφή των ξένων ονομάτων με μακρά φωνήεντα και διπλά σύμφωνα, είναι γιατί δεν μπορούμε να απαιτούμε να γράφουν όλοι «σωστά» τα ξένα ονόματα χάριν μιας μισερής αντιστρεψιμότητας.

Αλλά, το να ζητάμε να γράψουμε σωστά αυτά που προφέρουμε σωστά από την παιδική μας ηλικία, δεν είναι υπερβολικό. Να το ξαναπώ: Καταργήσαμε αυτά τα –_ν_ στο γραπτό λόγο (ή: στον γραπτό λόγο) επειδή τα καταργήσαμε στον προφορικό. 

Είναι ελιτίστικο να ζητάς να μαθαίνει ο άλλος πότε το _α_ είναι μακρό και πότε βραχύ όταν θέλει απλώς να τονίσει τη λέξη, είναι ελιτίστικο να θέλεις να ξέρει ότι ο κινηματογραφιστής πρέπει να γράφεται _Τρυφφώ_ όταν δεν λέμε να μάθουμε πώς γράφεται ο Μάνος Χατζιδάκις, αλλά δεν είναι ελιτίστικο να του ζητάς να γράφει όπως μιλά. Αντιθέτως, είναι σχεδόν αστείο, σχεδόν σουσουδίστικο, να αρχίσουμε να γράφουμε «τον θυμό» και μετά «την δραχμή» και μετά «προκάλεσε ισχυρόν κλυδωνισμό». Τέτοια νινίτιδα να μην τη ζήσουμε πάλι.

Αυτή η λογική μπορεί κάλλιστα να ανοίξει την πόρτα και για την πλίρι ορθογραφικί απλοπίισι. Πού να θυμάται τώρα ο άλλος πού θέλει _η_ και πού _οι_. Να τα κάνουμε όλα _ι_ όπως τα κάναμε όλα _τον_. Είναι και πιο λογικό: θα γράφουμε ακριβώς όπως μιλάμε.

Γι’ αυτό αυτά τα περίσσια –_ν_ δεν σκοπεύω να τα βάλω.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Γι’ αυτό αυτά τα περίσσια –_ν_ δεν σκοπεύω να τα βάλω.


Εσύ πολύ καλά κάνεις, επειδή δεν πρόκειται να υποστείς επιμέλεια/διόρθωση από άπειρους υποψήφιους μεταφραστές στους οποίους αναθέτει η Σοφτάιτλερ ως πρώτο βήμα της συνεργασίας... την επιμέλεια της δουλειάς των άλλων. Όταν λοιπόν, παίρνω στα χέρια μου διορθωμένο το κείμενό μου, όπου τα νι έχουν μπει σύμφωνα μ' αυτά που λες εσύ πιο πάνω, και το βρίσκω γεμάτο οργισμένες παρατηρήσεις του τύπου "Πάρε μια απόφαση επιτέλους αν θα βάζεις τελικό νι ή δεν θα βάζεις", λυπάμαι, δεν έχω την πολυτέλεια να γίνονται κάθε φορά κρόσσια τα νεύρα μου. Βάζω όλα τα νι και τελειώνω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 10, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Όταν λοιπόν, παίρνω στα χέρια μου διορθωμένο το κείμενό μου, όπου τα νι έχουν μπει σύμφωνα μ' αυτά που λες εσύ πιο πάνω, και το βρίσκω γεμάτο οργισμένες παρατηρήσεις του τύπου "Πάρε μια απόφαση επιτέλους αν θα βάζεις τελικό νι ή δεν θα βάζεις".



Πολύ οργίλοι οι επιμελητές... και ωραίες επαγγελματικές πρακτικές.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 10, 2012)

Να διευκρινίσω ότι όταν λέω "βάζω όλα τα νι", εννοώ όπως ακριβώς τα αναφέρει η Γραμματική Χατζησαββίδη, δηλαδή στα αρσενικά άρθρα κλπ, όχι στα θηλυκά. Εννοείται ότι αν έγραφα λογοτεχνία, θα έβαζα τα νι του προφορικού λόγου όπως τα λέει ο Nickel πιο πάνω, αλλά δυστυχώς οι υπότιτλοι είναι ένα διαφορετικό σύμπαν, που μαζεύει πάρα πολλούς που κάνουν την επιμέλεια/διόρθωση χωρίς να έχουν τα προσόντα γι' αυτή τη δουλειά, άρα είναι αδύνατο να τους εξηγήσεις τη φιλοσοφία των νι.


----------



## sarant (Feb 10, 2012)

Το αστείο είναι ότι ο ίδιος ο Μπαμπινιώτης στο βιβλίο για το γλωσσικό ζήτημα δεν τηρεί τον κανόνα "με το νι και με τον τόνο", εκτός κι αν του επιβλήθηκε ο επιμελητής. Έτσι, γράφει, πχ. "το Χατζιδάκι".


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 10, 2012)

sarant said:


> Το αστείο είναι ότι ο ίδιος ο Μπαμπινιώτης στο βιβλίο για το γλωσσικό ζήτημα δεν τηρεί τον κανόνα "με το νι και με τον τόνο", εκτός κι αν του επιβλήθηκε ο επιμελητής. Έτσι, γράφει, πχ. "το Χατζιδάκι".



Μπορεί να είναι χαϊδευτικό ουδέτερο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2012)

:)

Έχει προηγηθεί άλλωστε ο Σαββόπουλος με το «Χατζιδάκια μ', Θεοδωράκια μ', εσείς τρώτε και πίνετε και μένα με τρώει η αρκούδα».


----------



## periglwssio (Feb 22, 2012)

*1)* _κανέναν_ και _έναν_ πάντα (όταν πρόκειται για αρσενικό, για να διακριθεί από το ουδέτερο), όπως στον "οδηγό" των εκδόσεων Πατάκη;

*2)* _τον οποίο_ και _τον άλλο_ (αντί _τον οποίον_ και _τον άλλον_); Δεν είναι περιττό εδώ το _ν_;


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2012)

(Θα τα βάλω τώρα όπως επιδιώκω να τα γράφω, εφαρμόζοντας τις ίδιες αρχές που εφαρμόζω στην περίπτωση τού _τον_, και θα δω αργότερα τις γραμματικές και τους οδηγούς, μήπως ξέχασα τίποτα.)

Όσοι αποφάσισαν να γράφουν _τον_ σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, θα πρέπει να προσθέτουν και εδώ –_ν_ σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις για λόγους συνέπειας. Οι λογικές που εφαρμόζω είναι πιο μπερδεμένες, αλλά δεν διαφέρουν από τις προηγούμενες (#27, 54):


Έχω ένα φίλο από τη Νότια Αφρική. (Δεν χρειάζεται –_ν_ αν ξέρουμε όλοι ότι το ουσιαστικό που ακολουθεί είναι αρσενικό.)
Δεν έχω κανένα δισταγμό. 
Θέλουν έναν τίτλο. (ευφωνικό, για λιεζόν)
Θα πάρω κανέναν υπνάκο.
Έχεις κανέναν Γιώργο; (πριν από κύριο όνομα — όχι πάντα σε αποτύπωση διαλόγων)
Είδες εσύ κανέναν ναυτικό; (για να μην μπερδεύεται με το ουδέτερο)
Ρώτησε αν έχουν κανέναν δεύτερο ρόλο. (Για να προετοιμάσει για το αρσενικό ουσιαστικό, επειδή μεσολαβεί το επίθετο. Είναι η περίπτωση που θυμήθηκε η γραμματική και μετά την ξαναξέχασε. Συχνά την ξεχνάμε και οι «προσεκτικοί».)
Έχω έναν ίδιο. (δείχνει ότι μιλάμε για αντικείμενο αρσενικού γένους)
Δεν θέλω κανέναν στα πόδια μου. (αντωνυμία, μόνη της, μόνο το –_ν_ δείχνει ότι αναφερόμαστε σε άνθρωπο)

Δεν βάζω –_ν_ όταν αρκεί το άρθρο, όπως αναφέρεις: στον οποίο, τον άλλο κ.ά. Όπως κατάλαβες, δεν τα πάω καλά με τα περίσσια –_ν_.

Τεστ:
a. τον ένα και μοναδικό Τσακ Νόρις
ή
b. τον έναν και μοναδικό Τσακ Νόρις

Οι περισσότεροι προτιμούν το πρώτο (τους αρκεί το –_ν_ του άρθρου, ξέρουν ότι ακολουθεί αρσενικό), αλλά ένας στους τρεις προτιμά τον ευφωνικό –_ν_ (ακολουθεί _κ_ — αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι το προφέρουν διαφορετικά από το «ν κ» στο «τον κύριο»).


----------



## periglwssio (Feb 22, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ. 

Και κάτι τελευταίο για σήμερα:

Σύμφωνα με τον _Οδηγό της νεοελληνικής γλώσσας_, των εκδ. Πατάκη (σελ. 101), γράφουμε μεταξύ άλλων _μιαν ανάσα_, _Αρκετόν κόσμο είδα_, _Είχε πολύν κόσμο_, _Λίγην ώρα περίμενα_. Βλ. και παραπάνω, στο #37. Δεν θεωρώ αναγκαία τα τελικά _ν_ εδώ, ειδικά στη δεύτερη και την τρίτη περίπτωση (_αρκετόν κόσμο_, _πολύν κόσμο_).


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2012)

Ο _Οδηγός_ βάζει ένα «Επίσης» στην αρχή της περιγραφής της περίπτωσης, δηλαδή όπως στην προηγούμενη παράγραφο, όπου λέει: «Σε απόδοση προφορικού λόγου, και γενικότερα σε λογοτεχνικά κείμενα...». Όπως, λοιπόν, μπορεί να αποτυπώσουμε τον προφορικό λόγο γράφοντας «το Γιώργο», με τον ίδιο τρόπο μπορούμε να αποτυπώσουμε αυτές τις λιεζόν που κάνουν κάποιοι. Πόσοι; Καθώς απομακρυνόμαστε από τα πολλά -_ν_ της καθαρεύουσας, γίνονται όλο και λιγότεροι αυτοί που κοτσάρουν παντού και ένα ευφωνικό -_ν_. Αν προσθέτουμε τέτοια -_ν_ για να αποτυπώσουμε προφορικό λόγο, ίσως να αποτυπώνουμε πια το αφύσικο και όχι το φυσικό.


----------



## sarant (Feb 22, 2012)

Καταρχάς, να πούμε ότι στην συνεπή παλιότερη καθαρεύουσα, δεν έγραφαν έναν, κανέναν γιατί τα εις, κανείς ως τριτόκλιτα έκαναν τον ένα, τον κανένα. Αυτό το λέω παρεμπιπτόντως.

Από κει και πέρα, ο καθένας έχει τις κλίσεις του και τις ιδιοτροπίες του. Εμένα μου έχει τύχει να βάζω παρόμοια νι με το παράδειγμα του Οδηγού, όχι για να αποτυπώσω προφορικό λόγο, αλλά επειδή το βρίσκω ομορφότερο. Δεν θεωρώ λάθος την παράλειψή τους, δεν τα θεωρώ αναγκαία, περί ορέξεως ουδείς λόγος.

Άλλωστε, ζούμε σε εποχή που γράφει χωρίς να ακούει τι γράφει -μόλις έγραψα "αλλά επειδή", που είναι χασμωδία, και αφού το σκέφτηκα δεν το διόρθωσα. Διότι εδώ δεχτήκαμε αδιαμαρτύρητα το "δυοιουλίου", σε μια χασμωδιούλα θα κολλήσουμε :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2012)

Μην τα γράφεις έτσι και με μπερδεύεις! Αναρωτιόμουν τι είναι το δυ-οι-ούλιο. Χημική ένωση; :curse:


----------



## Thanasis_P (Feb 26, 2012)

Έχει χυθεί (και μάλλον θα εξακολουθήσει να χύνεται) πολλή συμβατική και ηλεκτρονική μελάνη για το ποιος είναι ο ιδανικός τρόπος απόδοσης του προφορικού λόγου στο χαρτί. Οι επαΐοντες προτείνουν σχήματα που καλύπτουν ένα μεγάλο φάσμα της γλώσσας, αλλά κάθε τόσο προκύπτουν μικροπροβλήματα. Το μεγαλύτερο αγκάθι είναι ότι ακόμα και οι ίδιοι δεν μιλούμε πάντοτε με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Για παράδειγμα, ένα τελικό -ν που σε κανονικές συνθήκες θα έπρεπε να ακουστεί, μπορεί να χαθεί στη ροή του γρήγορου λόγου. Οπωσδήποτε στον γραπτό λόγο θα πρέπει να συμμορφωθούμε με τους προτεινόμενους κανόνες, όπου βέβαια αυτοί μας καλύπτουν. Πάντως, καθώς και αυτοί συνεχίζουν να μεταβάλλονται, θα πρέπει να κάνουμε αρκετή υπομονή.
Κάποιες ανάλογες ιδέες μπορείτε να δείτε και εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> Γι’ αυτό αυτά τα περίσσια –_ν_ δεν σκοπεύω να τα βάλω.



Τη γνώμη μου για τη νινίτιδα την έγραψα παραπάνω, στο #54. Σκεφτόμουν σήμερα:


Όταν βλέπω κάποιον Έλληνα να γράφει «το πατέρα», καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι απρόσεχτος ή αδιάφορος. Δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι αγράμματος, γιατί είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν λέει [topatéra].
Όταν βλέπω να γράφει «τον δρόμο» και τα όμοια, θεωρώ ότι είναι της πολύ παλιότερης σχολής ή της νεότερης σχολής (σύμφωνα με τη Νέα Γραμματική) ή σιγουρατζής.
Όταν βλέπω να γράφει «το δρόμο», μια χαρά. Μια χαρά; Απ’ αυτό το πλευρό να κοιμάσαι! Διότι τώρα έχουμε το φαινόμενο να ανακαλύπτουν κάποιοι τον καινούργιο κανόνα της γραμματικής για το _–ν_ και να αρχίζουν σαν καλοί ημιμαθείς λαθοθήρες να υπογραμμίζουν «λάθη». Στα μάτια τους όλα τα προηγούμενα «το» πριν από αρσενικά (π.χ. «Στο δρόμο» του Κέρουακ) θα είναι λανθασμένα: «Λες και είναι ουδέτερο ο _δρόμος_!» θα λένε — και θα δείχνουν και το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη με «τον δρόμο» και «στον δρόμο».





Έτσι, εκεί που είχαμε κάποιους απρόσεχτους και αδιάφορους που δεν ήξεραν να βάλουν στο γραπτό τους τα _–ν_ που έβαζαν στο λόγο τους, τώρα θα εξακολουθήσουμε να τους έχουμε αυτούς (γιατί ξέρετε πού θα γράψουν τους καινούργιους κανόνες) και θα έχουμε επιπλέον και τους ημιμαθείς να μας δείχνουν τα _–ν_ που νομίζουν ότι λείπουν.

Με απόλυτη βεβαιότητα μπορώ να προβλέψω ότι εκεί που είχαμε τους απρόσεχτους και τους προσεχτικούς, τώρα θα έχουμε και δύο σχολές ανάμεσα στους προσεχτικούς: αυτούς που θα ακολουθούν με συνέπεια τον σχολικό κανόνα και αυτούς που συνειδητά θα τον αγνοούν. Δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις φιρμάνι που να επιβάλλει να γράφουμε θεατρικό διάλογο με περίσσια _–ν_ (για να μην πω και για τους σιγουρατζήδες που θέλουν _–ν_ και σε όλα τα «τη»). Να πρέπει να γράφουμε «την θεία», «την χορεύτρια».

Πάρτε πίσω τα περίσσια _–ν_. Είναι κακός καρκίνος αυτή η νινίτιδα. 

ΥΓ. 1. Ένα περίσσιο _–ν_ που είχαμε δεχτεί ότι βοηθάει είναι το _–ν_ στο μόριο _δεν_. Για να μην το μπερδεύουμε με το σύνδεσμο _δε_. Η Νέα Γραμματική, που έβαλε _–ν_ σε όλα τα αρσενικά άρθρα, εξακολουθεί να γράφει «δεν υπάρχει», «δε σημειώνεται»!
2. Το σημείωμα στον Χ. Τσολάκη το αφιέρωσα «Στον δάσκαλο». Ήταν εσκεμμένο. Ο ίδιος έγραφε «τον χειμώνα», «τον νόμο».


----------



## UsualSuspect (Aug 1, 2012)

Δεν θυμάμαι πού το έχω διαβάσει (ίσως σε προηγούμενο ποστ στο ίδιο νήμα) αλλά ορισμένοι έχουν προτείνει να παραμένει το ν σε όλα τα αρσενικά για να γίνεται εύκολα η διάκριση αρσενικού και ουδετέρου από αλλοδαπούς μαθητές. Δηλαδή είναι ένας κανόνας που βοηθάει στην εκμάθηση της Ελληνικής ως δεύτερης γλώσσας . Για μένα είναι σωστός και δεν προσθέτει ιδιαίτερο βάρος στον μαθητή. Δεν είναι θέμα φιγούρας και άσκοπης νινίτιδας αλλά τυποποίησης.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2012)

Όπως λέει παραπάνω ο Nickel, εγώ ανήκω σ' αυτούς που βάζουν όλα τα "ν" στο αρσενικό, αλλά δεν διορθώνω την απουσία τους όταν κάνω επιμέλεια -- εκτός από συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις, π.χ. όταν ακολουθεί κύριο όνομα. Μου φαίνεται απίστευτα σόλοικο όταν βλέπουμε σε υποτίτλους "το Σαμ, το Φίλιπ, το Μάρτιν, το Χάρι Τρούμαν", ακόμα κι αν η γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη δεν έκανε καμία ειδική πρόβλεψη για τα κύρια ονόματα. Η αυτόματη αντίδρασή μου όταν βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο είναι: "Τι είναι το Σαμ;"


----------



## sarant (Aug 1, 2012)

Στα ξένα ονόματα, το νι το έβαζα κι εγώ πριν το εγκρίνει η γραμματική.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2012)

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα. Να ξαναπώ δυο-τρία που εύκολα ξεχνιούνται. Το σύστημα που ακολουθώ (αν και όχι μόνο εγώ) είναι πιο περίπλοκο. Πρέπει να θυμάσαι, όταν γράφεις, πότε μπαίνει το -_ν_ και πότε δεν χρειάζεται (_τον πατέρα, το διάολο_). Βάζεις σε πιο σοβαρά κείμενα -_ν_ πριν από όλα τα κύρια αρσενικά (_τον Γιώργο_, _τον Σταν_, αλλά ίσως _το Γιώργο_ σε διαλόγους). Και βάζω και το προετοιμαστικό -_ν_ (_τον δεύτερο ρόλο_) ή το αποσαφηνιστικό -_ν_ (_τον δεύτερο_). Όλα αυτά (παραλείπω κάποιες λεπτομέρειες) είναι περίπλοκα πράγματα. Το -_ν_ με όλα είναι μια λύση ευκολίας (που πιστεύω ότι δεν θα πετύχει, αλλά κάνω τέτοιες προβλέψεις επειδή βαριέμαι να πάω στο προπατζίδικο να παίξω τζόκερ). Αλλά πώς θα γίνει να μην κάνουν υποχρεωτικό τον νέο σχολικό κανόνα; Γιατί βλέπω να μαλώνουμε σοβαροί άνθρωποι για τα -_ν_ και να παρακολουθούν οι φωνηεντόπληκτοι και να γελάνε. (Αν, ας πούμε, μου ζητήσει επιμελητής να βάλω τα -_ν_ όπως τα θέλει η Νεα Γραμματική, θα έχουμε ντράβαλα.)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα. Να ξαναπώ δυο-τρία που εύκολα ξεχνιούνται. Το σύστημα που ακολουθώ (αν και όχι μόνο εγώ) είναι πιο περίπλοκο.


Ακριβώς αυτό το σύστημα ακολουθούσα κι εγώ μέχρι να αποφασίσω να πάω στην ακραία λύση του "ν" σε όλα τα αρσενικά. Ο λόγος είναι πολύ απλός: Η Σοφτάιτλερ έχει ως σύστημα να χρίζει επιμελητές όλους τους μεταφραστές, ανεξαρτήτως πείρας και ετών συνεργασίας με την εταιρεία. Δεδομένου ότι _αντικειμενικά _ο επιμελητής έχει συμφέρον να χαντακώσει τον μεταφραστή για να έχει μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες να του ανατεθούν μεταφράσεις, όταν χρησιμοποιούσα το πολύπλοκο, και απόλυτα σωστό κατά τη γνώμη μου, σύστημά σου, έφαγα τα μούτρα μου. Υπήρξε επιμελητής που με κατσάδιασε σκαιότατα ότι δεν ξέρω γραμματική. Αναμφίβολα, δεν παρέλειψε να συνοδέψει την επιμέλεια με σημείωμα προς την εταιρεία σχετικά με τις ικανότητές μου. Οπότε, το γύρισα στο άλλο σύστημα και βρήκα την ησυχία μου.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όταν βλέπω κάποιον Έλληνα να γράφει «το πατέρα», καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι απρόσεχτος ή αδιάφορος. Δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι αγράμματος, *γιατί είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν λέει [topatéra]*.


Ειλικρινά απορώ από πού την αντλείς τέτοια βεβαιότητα. :huh: Υποθέτω ότι δεν έχεις βρεθεί ποτέ Σέρρες-Δράμα και πέριξ οπότε —πέρα απ' τις ομορφιές και τις λιχουδιές της περιοχής— έχεις χάσει και το να ακούσεις ότι εκεί στον προφορικό λόγο το τελικό _νι _ακούγεται φυσιολογικά μόνο πριν από φωνήεντα ενώ απουσιάζει πριν από όλα τα σύμφωνα (κι έτσι έχουμε _το πατέρα_, _το κώλο_ κλπ — το τι δούλεμα μου 'ριχναν οι χαμουντζήδες όταν είχα μόλις κατέβει στην Αθήνα δεν λέγεται). Το φαινόμενο αυτό έχει σχολιαστεί συχνότατα στο ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου, απ' όπου τελείως ενδεικτικά παραθέτω κάποια τέτοια σχόλια: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/07/10/amet-muhammet/#comment-39031 και https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/11/30/orthodiatarax/#comment-52131 και http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/03/25/tzimazerbas/#comment-28660 (και δεν είμαι ούτε Πόντιος ούτε Σέρβος ούτε Σλαβομακεδόνας ούτε κάνω υπερδιόρθωση όπως λέει η Μαρία παρακάτω απ' το τελευταίο σχόλιο, με την άποψη της οποίας διαφωνώ πλήρως από προσωπική πείρα). Εξ ου και μπόλικα «το κώλο» στο σλανγκρ κι ακόμη περισσότερα (~80.000) σ' όλο το νέτι.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2012)

Θεωρώ ότι οι γλωσσικές μας συζητήσεις αφορούν τα «επίσημα» ελληνικά και τους ομιλητές που μπορούν να τα εκπροσωπήσουν, γιατί αν βάζουμε κάθε φορά στη συζήτηση τις διαλέκτους δεν πρόκειται να βρίσκουμε ποτέ άκρη. Ας πούμε, στη συζήτηση για τα φωνήεντα και τα σύμφωνα θα έπρεπε να προσθέσουμε και το [ʧ] των Κρητικών. 

Ερώτηση: Όταν τα παιδιά στις Σέρρες και τη Δράμα γράφουν «το πατέρα», η δασκάλα τούς το διορθώνει;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2012)

Νίκελ, άσε τις υπεκφυγές με τα «επίσημα» Ελληνικά.  Η διατύπωσή σου ήταν ρητά «κανείς δεν λέει»· κι αυτός ο ισχυρισμός ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ. Τώρα, τα παιδιά και σε Σέρρες-Δράμα μαθαίνουν για τα _κ-π-τ_ κλπ, οπότε αυτός είναι ο κανόνας και τα παιδιά έτσι γράφουν κι η δασκάλα αυτό ελέγχει. Κι εγώ απ' την πρώτη στιγμή έγραφα «τον πατέρα» κι έλεγα «το πατέρα». Κι απορώ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ με την εμμονή όλων στην αντιστοίχιση γραφής-προφοράς. Δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη χίμαιρα, πιστεύω. Τρελή, άχρηστη, άσκοπη χίμαιρα. Γι' αυτό και σε κράζω κάθε φορά που πας να διαχωρίσεις τις προφορές των διάφορων _μπ _και _ντ_. Γι' αυτό και γελάω μέχρις δακρύων με τις ιερεμιάδες ότι όποιος προφέρει /sminos/ αντί /zminos/ συντελεί στην καταστροφή της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Γι' αυτό κι έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μου να τα λέω για το τελικό _νι_: https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/Το-τελικό-ν.780/post-64999. *Γι' αυτό και λέω να γράφουμε πάντα και σε κάθε σύμφραση τον, την, μην, δεν, έναν και κανέναν κι ας τα προφέρουμε όπως μας φωτίσει ο γιαραμπής! *Το θέμα είναι αμιγώς ορθογραφικό· κι η ορθογραφία είναι απλώς και μόνο μια σύμβαση και τίποτ' άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όταν βλέπω κάποιον Έλληνα να γράφει «το πατέρα», καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι απρόσεχτος ή αδιάφορος. Δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι αγράμματος, *γιατί είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν λέει [topatéra]*.



Θέλεις να το διευρύνω, δηλαδή, το παραπάνω και να λέει: «Δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι αγράμματος, γιατί είμαι σίγουρος ότι λέει [tombatéra] όπως και οι υπόλοιποι γύρω του (εκτός από εκείνους, π.χ. στη Δράμα και στις Σέρρες, που λένε [topatéra], αλλά προσπαθούν να γράφουν «τον πατέρα» για να μην πάρουν κακό βαθμό από τη δασκάλα)». Ήθελα να πω ότι δεν τους θεωρώ αγράμματους, τελεία. Μη με αναγκάζεις να σκέφτομαι τις υποσημειώσεις, λες και είστε καμιά μειονότητα που στεναχωριέστε όταν δεν σας θυμόμαστε.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2012)

Πάντως είναι απίστευτο το τι μπορεί να ισχυριστεί κάποιος για να μην αναγκαστεί να παραδεχτεί πως αυτό που είπε τελικά δεν ισχύει απόλυτα...  Φαντάζομαι ούτε καν διάβασες τα σχόλια του Σαραντάκου που τσιτάρισα πιο πάνω. Τελοσπάντων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 5, 2012)

Και γιατί να είναι μια άχρηστη σύμβαση και όχι μια πλήρως φωνητική αντιστοίχιση; Βέβαια εγώ είμαι υπέρ της καθολικά φωνητικής γραφής, αλλιώς συντάσσομαι μαζί σου. Εξάλλου νινίζω τόσο πολύ στα γραπτά μου, πράγμα τελείως ανακόλουθο με το πως προφέρω.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως είναι απίστευτο το τι μπορεί να ισχυριστεί κάποιος για να μην αναγκαστεί να παραδεχτεί πως αυτό που είπε τελικά δεν ισχύει απόλυτα...  Φαντάζομαι ούτε καν διάβασες τα σχόλια του Σαραντάκου που τσιτάρισα πιο πάνω. Τελοσπάντων.


Δεν τα διάβασα γιατί σε πιστεύω, αλλά θα τα διαβάσω όταν σταματήσω να κάνω κάτι πιο επείγον. Η απάντησή μου ήταν ήδη στο πρώτο μήνυμα. Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε συζήτηση για τα σύμφωνα και να πετάγεται ο Κρητικός (μειονότητα για την οποία δικαιούμαι να μιλάω) και να λέει «Και γιάντα δεν είναι σύμφωνα το [ʧ] και το [ʒ];». Τι θέλεις; Να ζητήσω συγγνώμη για τη σιγουριά μου ότι όλοι μιλάνε τα δικά μου ελληνικά; Μα δεν έχω καμιά τέτοια σιγουριά. Αλίμονο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Και γιατί να είναι μια άχρηστη σύμβαση και όχι μια πλήρως φωνητική αντιστοίχιση; Βέβαια εγώ είμαι υπέρ της καθολικά φωνητικής γραφής, αλλιώς συντάσσομαι μαζί σου. Εξάλλου νινίζω τόσο πολύ στα γραπτά μου, πράγμα τελείως ανακόλουθο με το πως προφέρω.


Διότι η καθολικά φωνητική γραφή προαπαιτεί ενιαία εκφορά. Και κάτι τέτοιο δεν το βλέπω να επιτυγχάνεται — εδώ δεν καταφέραμε να συμφωνήσουμε αν το _διά _είναι μονοσύλλαβο ή δισύλλαβο! Οπότε θα έχουμε _ταξιδιάρικο_ & _ταξιδγιάρικο _& _ταγκζιδγιάρικο_, _αρόστιες _& _αρόστχες _& _αρόστχιες _— και τελειωμό δεν έχει...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 5, 2012)

Γιατί να τα έχουμε όλα αυτά; Όταν ο Κρητικός γράφει κείμενο, το γράφει στην ΚΝΕ, όχι στην κρητική διάλεκτο. Όταν το γράφει στην κρητική διάλεκτο, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει το εκτεταμένο αλφάβητο που θα έχουμε γι' αυτήν την περίπτωση. Έτσι και η διάλεκτος θα είναι πιο κατανοητή* αλλά και η γραφή της κοινής γλώσσας θα έχει απόλυτη αντιστοιχία με την προφορά -της κοινής.


* γιατί τώρα όταν διαβάζεις κείμενα γραμμένα σε διαλεκτική μορφή, δεν καταλαβαίνεις στ' αλήθεια την προφορά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2012)

Διάβασα τις παραπομπές και δεν είδα τίποτα περισσότερο από τεκμηρίωση της επισήμανσής σου, Ζαζ, ότι σε κάποιες διαλέκτους έχουμε «το πατέρα».
Το κομμάτι της συζήτησης όπου θα ήθελες να χώσω τις υποσημειώσεις είχε το εξής νόημα:
Ο μέσος Έλληνας ομιλητής λέει [tombatéra], βάζει ένα «ν», τέλος πάντων. Αν δεν το γράψει, φταίει η απροσεξία του. Τα «το πατέρα» που βρίσκουμε στο διαδίκτυο δεν σημαίνουν ότι το λένε (όλοι) έτσι. (Καλύπτομαι με αυτή τη διατύπωση;)
Η συζήτηση γίνεται για να καταλήξω στο ότι η εμφάνιση του κανόνα με το αρσενικό _τον_ στο βιβλίο της γραμματικής σημαίνει ότι θα έρχεται τώρα ο κάθε εξυπνάκιας επιμελητής και θα μου προσθέτει τελικά _ν_.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί να τα έχουμε όλα αυτά; Όταν ο Κρητικός γράφει κείμενο, το γράφει στην ΚΝΕ, όχι στην κρητική διάλεκτο. Όταν το γράφει στην κρητική διάλεκτο, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει το εκτεταμένο αλφάβητο που θα έχουμε γι' αυτήν την περίπτωση. Έτσι και η διάλεκτος θα είναι πιο κατανοητή αλλά και η γραφή της κοινής γλώσσας θα έχει απόλυτη αντιστοιχία με την προφορά -της κοινής.


Τώρα εσύ νικελίζεις.  Διότι όλα αυτά που έγραψα είναι στην ΚΝΕ, δεν είναι διαλεκτικά. Εδώ δεν έχουμε συμφωνήσει (αφού δεν εννόησες αυτό που έγραψα για το _διά_) τι διαφορά έχει το _γλυκές _απ' το _γλυκιές _ή το _φώκιες _απ' το _φώκες_, κι εσύ ισχυρίζεσαι ότι υφίσταται ενιαία εκφορά!... Αυτή η "ενιαία" λοιπόν εκφορά, επειδή ακριβώς δεν είναι ούτε ολωνών μας η αυθόρμητη προφορά ούτε κάποιος —ο ίδιος για όλους μας ανεξαιρέτως— γλωσσικός διαισθαντικός αυτοματισμός, θα απαιτήσει κάποιου είδους ρύθμιση, κάποιας μορφής σύμβαση. Οπότε ουσιαστικά θα είναι απλώς μια μετάθεση της ορθογραφικής σύμβασης: απ' τη λεγόμενη ιστορική σε μια λεγόμενη φωνητική. Αλλά η σύμβαση θα παραμείνει σύμβαση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν νικελίζω, αλλά οι φώκιες και οι φώκες, διαβάζονται το ίδιο στην ΚΝΕ· γι' αυτό και το φαινόμενο της φώκιας. Προφανώς, όταν κάποια στιγμή συνετιστούν οι πάντες και καταλάβουν ότι χρειαζόμαστε ενιαίο φωνητικό σύστημα, θα καταλήξουμε σε μία γραφή, ακόμα κι αν υπάρχει διχογνωμία. Γιατί ό,τι κι αν λέμε, όλοι, στην ΚΝΕ προφέρουν "φόκhες".


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2012)

Μα, αυτό λέω κι εγώ: Μόλις «καταλήξουμε σε μία γραφή» θα έχουμε κάνει μιαν ορθογραφική σύμβαση. *Οπότε και η λεγόμενη φωνητική γραφή πάλι κατά σύμβαση είναι.* Σινφονίς ή συμφονίς; Διότι απ' ό,τι γράφεις δεν βλέπω να διαφωνείς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2012)

Εννοείς ότι δεν βλέπεις να διαφωνώ ή να δγιαφονό;


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2012)

Για τα *τον* της νέας Γραμματικής, επισημαίνω ότι ο κανόνας που θέλει να έχουμε _τον_ σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις αρσενικού άρθρου δεν έχει σχέση με κάποια ορθογραφική διευκόλυνση. Οι μαθητές εξακολουθούν να πρέπει να μάθουν πότε θα βάζουν –_ν_ και πότε όχι όταν γράφουν _δεν_ ή _δε_, _μην_ ή _μη_, _την_ ή _τη_: _δεν ήρθε, δε διάβασε, μην τρέχεις, μη σκοτίζεσαι, την αράδα, τη φοράδα_. Το *τον* θεωρείται (από κάποιους) απαραίτητη σηματοδότηση του αρσενικού. Όπως λέμε «τον nickel» για να μη νομίζει κανείς ότι μιλάμε για νικέλιο…


----------



## sarant (Aug 28, 2012)

Και όχι παντού "δεν" για να μην μπερδεύεται με το "δε";


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2012)

sarant said:


> Και όχι παντού "δεν" για να μην μπερδεύεται με το "δε";


Όχι. Ενώ δημιουργεί τη σύμβαση με το αρσενικό άρθρο, δεν ξεμπερδεύει με τη σύμβαση για το «δεν», που στο κάτω κάτω την έχουμε ήδη εφαρμόσει οι περισσότεροι.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2012)

Αυτό το _δε_... σε κάνει να κοντοστέκεσαι κάθε φορά που διαβάζεις λ.χ. «Επειδή δε γνωρίζω...» — επειδή συν τοις άλλοις γνωρίζω ή επειδή αγνοώ;


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μη μείνεις όμως σ' αυτά, που είναι πιο κοντά στο τι λένε οι γραμματικές, οι καινούργιες κι οι παλιές. Με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο να καταλάβω γιατί, επειδή λέμε «των λύκων», είναι καλό να λέμε και «την λίμνη».





drazen said:


> Θα αντιστρέψω το ερώτημά σου: γιατί, αν μπορούμε να λέμε "των λύκων", να εκφέρουμε, δηλαδή, λόγο, όπου το νι όντως ακούγεται με μειωμένη οξύτητα, λόγω ενός συμπτωματικού φθογγικού πάθους (: συνάντηση του νι με υγρό), να μην μπορούμε να ακούμε το νι στο "την λίμνη", όπου το (τυχαίο) φθογγικό πάθος είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο; Να ήξερες πόσες φορές παιδάκια των πρώτων τάξεων του δημοτικού με ρώτησαν γιατί π.χ. τα "το Μανόλη" ή "το σκύλο" δεν έχουν νι (και δεν πρόκειται για μίαν ad hoc επινόησή μου). Νομίζω ότι ούτε εσύ λες "το σκύλο" έτσι ξερά, όπως γράφεται, αλλά "τον  σκύλο", μισοπροφέρεις δηλαδή ένα υπόλειμμα νι. Η πρόταση είναι απλή: να γράφουμε όλα τα τελικά μη ευφωνικά νι και ο καθένας να προφέρει κατά τις ακουστικές και λαρυγγικές του δυνατότητες. Θα διαβάσω το thread για το νι. Η συζήτηση ας συνεχιστεί εκεί. Saludos



Συνεχίζω εδώ τη συζήτηση του άλλου νήματος.

Εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια ακολουθώ τη λογική της Γραμματικής Τριανταφυλλίδη (1975, β΄ έκδ.) που περιγράφεται στη Βικιπαίδεια και την έχω αναφέρει και πιο πάνω.

Στη σχολική γραμματική (Μ. Τριανταφυλλίδη, Μικρή Νεοελληνική Γραμματική) έχει προστεθεί από το 1975 (β΄ έκδ.) απόφαση του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου τού Ιδρύματος Μανόλη Τριανταφυλλίδη, η οποία προκρίνει τη διατήρηση του τελικού -ν «πάντοτε, οποιοδήποτε σύμφωνο και αν ακολουθή, στις ακόλουθες περιπτώσεις: α) στο άρθρο _τον_ πριν από επίθετο (ανεξάρτητα αν ακολουθή ή όχι ουσιαστικό), ή πριν από όνομα κύριο: _τον μεγάλο νικητή, τον ζωντανό περίγυρο, τον νεοφερμένο, τον χειρότερο· τον Φαίδωνα, τον Μανόλη, τον Ροΐδη_· β) στα άκλιτα _δεν_, _σαν_: _σαν χιόνι, δεν θέλω_· γ) στο άρθρο _των_: _των φίλων μου_· δ) στην τριτοπρόσωπη προσωπική αντωνυμία _τον_: _τον βλέπω_...» (§ 136). 

Εξαίρεση κάνω μόνο στην περίπτωση διαλόγων, εκεί που θέλω να δείξω ότι δεν προφέρει «ν» αυτός που μιλά (δικός μου είναι ο ήρωας, ό,τι θέλω τον κάνω): 
_το Φαίδωνα, σα χιόνι, δε θέλω_.

Ο κανόνας της δημοτικής δεν ήρθε να επιβάλει κάτι ανύπαρκτο. Κατέγραψε αυτό που λεγόταν και γραφόταν ήδη από αρκετές δεκαετίες. Από το μεσαίωνα είχαν αρχίσει οι λέξεις να χάνουν τα τελικά τους –_ν_. Τα κράτησαν λίγο περισσότερο λόγω της απολιθωμένης γραμματικής της καθαρεύουσας, αλλά στο τέλος η γραμματική της δημοτικής αποτύπωσε σε αυτή την περίπτωση αρκετά καλά αυτό που ακουγόταν και γραφόταν, με τις λιγότερες αναγκαίες συμβάσεις (δηλαδή κατά συνθήκη ψεύδη). Ως τώρα υπήρχε μια καλή ισορροπία. Και ξαφνικά βλέπουμε την πιθανότητα να αρχίσει η αντίστροφη διαδρομή. Όπως λέει η Βικιπαίδεια: «Η παραπάνω οδηγία για τη διαφορετική μεταχείριση του τον προήλθε από την πρόταση διάφορων γλωσσολόγων, όπως οι Α. Τσοπανάκης, Χ. Κλαίρης και Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης, οι οποίοι είχαν προτείνει να γράφεται πάντοτε με _ν_ το αρσενικό άρθρο τον. Σκοπός αυτής της εξαίρεσης ήταν να ξεχωρίζει το αρσενικό άρθρο από το ουδέτερο _το_ […]». Ήδη κυκλοφορούν προτάσεις για «_την_ με όλα», κάτι που βέβαια δεν μπορεί να στηριχτεί στο ίδιο σκεπτικό με το αρσενικό «τον». Το σκεπτικό είναι ότι θα αποφεύγονται τα λάθη, το να γράφουν κάποιοι «τη κυρία». Ύστερα, με την ίδια λογική θα ζητήσουν να γράφουμε «μην» και «την θέλω» για να μη γράφουν κάποιοι «μη τολμήσεις» ή «τη πήρα». Τι θα βγει απ’ αυτό; Εμείς που ξέρουμε να αποτυπώσουμε σωστά τον τρόπο που λέγονται αυτά (από την πλειοψηφία, Ζάζουλα· ας μην το ξανανοίξουμε, σε παρακαλώ) θα πρέπει να δεχτούμε τις νουθεσίες του επιμελητάκου που θα μας βαράει με το βιβλίο της γραμματικής. Και όσοι αδιαφορούν για τις λεπτομέρειες της γλώσσας θα εξακολουθούν να γράφουν «τη κυρία» και «τη πήρα». Ακόμα χειρότερο θα ήταν αν όλοι άρχιζαν να προφέρουν πάλι όλα αυτά τα νι, αλλά αυτό δεν πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει. Βέβαια, όλο και κάποιος αυριανός Πολύδωρας θα ανεβαίνει στο βήμα της βουλής και θα αντηχεί η αίθουσα από περίσσια νι. 

Πολλοί θα δεχτούν και θα ακολουθήσουν τον κανόνα για το αρσενικό _τον_ όταν στα λεξικά του Μπαμπινιώτη έρθει να προστεθεί και το νεοελληνικό λεξικό της Ακαδημίας (έχω δει ότι γράφει «τον γείτονα» και «τον χρήστη»). Μας μένει το Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής — μέχρι να δούμε τι θα υιοθετήσει στην επόμενη έκδοσή του. Ωστόσο, *κανένα* απ’ αυτά δεν θεωρεί αναγκαία την προσθήκη αχρείαστων –_ν_ στο θηλυκό άρθρο ή παραπέρα. Το αρσενικό _τον_ είναι μια σύμβαση για τη σήμανση του αρσενικού και μόνο.

Ας πούμε ότι θα βοηθήσει να μη ρωτάνε τα παιδάκια γιατί δεν έχουν νι τα «το Μανόλη» ή «το σκύλο» — που σημαίνει ότι ήξεραν πως αυτά είναι αρσενικά, τα είχαν ακούσει στην ονομαστική, δεν τους είχε εμποδίσει ως τώρα το άρθρο της αιτιατικής να βγάλουν τα συμπεράσματά τους για το γένος (συμπεράσματα που αργούν πολύ όταν αφορούν το πότε θα λένε το τελικό νι). Ελπίζω, όταν ρωτάνε γιατί λέμε «την Καίτη» αλλά «τη Θάλεια», να παίρνουν σωστή απάντηση.


----------



## drazen (Aug 29, 2012)

Συγγνώμη προκαταβολικά από όλους για την έκταση, αλλά “in longum sermonen me vocavit Nickelius”.
Από πού να πιαστώ και από πού ν΄αρχίσω. Διάβασα (1), με όση προσοχή το μάκρος της συζήτησης μου επέτρεψε να επιδείξω, τις αναρτήσεις από την αρχή του νήματος. Νομίζω ότι ο καθένας από τον προμαχώνα του φωτίζει απανθισμένες εκφάνσεις της πραγματικότητας που κουβαλούν νερό στον μύλο (ή στο μήλο; ) της ήδη διαμορφωμένης του άποψης. Πιο κοντά βρίσκομαι στον Ζαζ (όπως καταλαβαίνετε, δεν γνωρίζω πώς ποστάρουν).

Θαρρώ πως, αν κάτι διέφυγε της προσοχής των αναρτώντων (όχι, πάντως, όλων ή της δικής μου), είναι ότι στην συζήτηση δεν αποσαφηνίστηκαν επαρκώς κάποιες λεπτομέρειες:

Η πρώτη είναι η αναγκαία διάκριση μεταξύ ενός τελικού νι (από τούδε _–ν_) (*σταθερού) φωνητικού στοιχείου της κατάληξης* (που ας οριστεί ως: *καταληκτικό*), από την μια, και έτερου *ευφωνικού ή εφελκυστικού* (2) _-ν,_ από την άλλη. Άλλο το αρχαιόπληκτο _-ν_ στο πολυδώρειο «... το στοιχείο το καλούμενο*ν *…» (3), άλλο το ευφωνικό _-ν _στα (υποθετικά, ανύπαρκτα και πλαστά) «τί είδε*ν *ο κινέζος;» και «μου έκανε*ν* άριστη εντύπωση», και άλλο το καταληκτικό -_ν_ στα «φτάνου*ν *δέκα εργάτες» (4), «οι σκύλοι πετά*ν* χαλίκια;» (5), «το*ν *φτωχό δόκιμο», «τη*ν *βέβαιη αποτυχία» (δικά μου πλαστά) ή το δομικό _–ν _στο «κοτζαμά*ν* φάντασμα»(5).

Η δεύτερη, ότι το θέμα της συζήτησης δεν είναι η προφορική γλώσσα, το πώς θα ηχοποιήσει δηλαδή ο καθένας τις γλωσσικές του προσλήψεις («κοινές» ή «ιδιωματικές») και το αν θα προφέρει τα επίδικα _-ν_, αλλά οι, με σκοπό την καταγραφή, κανόνες κωδικοποίησής της. Όσο απλούστεροι, τόσο λιγότερες οι εξαιρέσεις, άρα μικρότερη η χρεία αχρείαστων «ειδικών» και αστυνομικών μέτρων επιβολής τους. Έτσι που πλέον να μην κινδυνεύουν έντιμοι και άξιοι μεταφραστές, υποτιτλιστές κ.ά. να χάσουν το ψωμάκι τους για μερικά ψωρονί.

Η τρίτη και, κατά την γνώμη μου, όχι λιγότερο σπουδαία λεπτομέρεια, είναι η έρευνα και χαρτογράφηση του πολιτικού και ακαδημαϊκού χώρου στην δεκαετία του ‘80, των συλλογικοτήτων και των προσώπων που διεκπεραίωσαν την Αλλαγή στα πανεπιστήμια, καθώς και των ενεργειών τους σχετικά με το ζήτημα της «πλέριας δημοτικοποίησης» και των «μαζικών εκδημοτικισμών». Προς το παρόν, ο χάρτης της περιοχής γράφει «_hic sunt leones_».

Το βασικό μου πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν λέμε *τη* Θάλεια, αλλά λέμε *την* Θάλεια, έστω κι αν το _–ν_ προφέρεται ή/και ακούγεται υποτονικά λόγω της άμεσης γειτνίασής του με το θήτα που ακολουθεί. Είναι αυτό που, χάριν συντομίας, ας ονομαστεί «*περιστασιακό (φθογγικό) πάθος*», προκειμένου να αντιδιασταλεί με τα μόνιμα (φθογγικά) πάθη (π.χ., πα*γ*κρήτιος , πα*μ*μακεδονικός, συ*μ*μετέχω, συζητώ, απο*ρ*ρί*μ*ματα κ.ο.κ.). Πάθη υπάρχουν πολλά (φθογγικά, εννοώ). Το _–ν_ απολαμβάνει τα περισσότερα.

Φθογγικά πάθη είναι και τα: «το*μ* μπαμπά μου», «ο μπαμπά*ζ* μου», «την *g*αρδ*γ*ιά μου», «το* ζ*μήνος», «η ο*ζ*μή», ουδείς, όμως, μπήκε στον κόπο να προτείνει ένα σύστημα, όποιο και να ΄ναι, βρε αδερφάκι μου, που να τα αναπαριστά με πιστότητα και με τρόπον απλό στο χαρτί. Το _–ν _ μας μάρανε: μήπως ήταν ο εύκολος, πρόχειρος κι ανυπεράσπιστος αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος της αλήστου μνήμης εποχής, που ο κάθε μουτζαχεντίν δημοτικιστής σφαγίαζε, μήπως και περάσει απαρατήρητη η έλλειψη επιστημονικού βάθους και η σπάνις εργασιών, δημοσιεύσεων και προτάσεων επίλυσης των προβλημάτων μετάβασης από ένα παλαιό σύστημα γλωσσικής κωδικοποίησης σε ένα καινούργιο;
Υποστηρίζω ότι το_ –ν_ στην αιτιατική των άρθρων, των αντωνυμιών, των αντωνυμικών επιθέτων, των επιθέτων που συνοδεύουν ουσιαστικά, όπως και των άκλιτων _δεν_, _σαν_ και _μην_ (αρνητικό μόριο) υπάρχει και δεν είναι ευφωνικό. Άλλοτε προφέρεται (και ακούγεται) δυνατά, άλλοτε λιγότερο, άλλοτε ελάχιστα και κάποιες φορές καθόλου (6). Αυτό που δεν κάνει είναι να αναπτύσσεται κατά περίπτωση και μόνον για να λύσει προβλήματα σαφήνειας ή κυριολεξίας. Βέβαια, το «μια*ν* φορά κι έναν καιρό» ή «είδα μια *ν* γυναίκα» μού φαίνεται κακόηχο. Ωστόσο θα πω «μια*ν* άλλη φορά» ή «είδα μια*ν* όμορφη γυναίκα» (7).
Άμβλυνα τα σχετικά προβλήματά μου, φυλάγοντας το _–ν_ στα προσωπικά μου γραπτά, λιγότερο σύμφωνα με τον παραπάνω τυφλοσούρτη και περισσότερο ακολουθώντας το γλωσσικό μου ένστικτο. Στο σχολείο, πάντα δίδασκα τον εκάστοτε ισχύοντα κανόνα, ενθαρρύνοντας τα παιδιά να εμπιστεύονται το αισθητήριό τους και να μην αντιμετωπίζουν τα βιβλία με δέος, αλλά ως πηγές πληροφόρησης, ως τυπωμένες γνώμες ανθρώπων και όχι ως αλάθητα διιπετή. Στα λιγοστά δημόσια γραπτά μου, στην πρώτη υποσημείωση πάντα εξομολογιόμουν το βίτσχιο μου.
Αν ζήσουμε την μαζική και άνευ όρων επιστροφή των _–ν_, μπορείς να είσαι βέβαιος από τώρα, nickel, ότι θα γεμίσει εκ νέου ο κόσμος νέα γλειφτρόνια, που θα υμνούν τα νέα αυθαίρετα μέτρα, γιατί θα είναι το μόνο που θα μπορούν να κάνουν.

1.	Δεν προφέρεται «δγιάβασα» σημιτιστί: από τον γνωστό ακατανόμαστο και όχι από την συμπαθή φυλετική ομάδα της Μέσης και Εγγύς Ανατολής. Γνωστό σημιτικό: «μετά το δγιάλογο στη Βγένη δγιαμορφώθηκαν νέες προοπτικές» (σ.σ.: βρε, άι στο δγιάλογο).
2.	Αγαπητός Τσομπανάκης, _Προβλήματα της δημοτικής: Το τελικό –ν_, Εκδόσεις Αφών Κυριακίδη, Θεσσαλονίκη, 1987, σ. 26
3.	http://vyron-polydoras.gr/logos.html, σ. 7. Διάβασα με μεγάλη, είναι αλήθεια, προσπάθεια (όλον!) τον λόγο του Βύρωνα στην ως άνω ιστοδιεύθυνση και δεν συνάντησα την πληθώρα των _-ν_, για την οποία ήμουν προδιατεθειμένος και προετοιμασμένος. Αντιθέτως, έπεσα πάνω στα «σ*α* να είμαι ο ίδιος χειριστής» (σ. 13), «αυτή τ*η* σύνοδο» (σ. 14), «τ*η* βάφτισαν» (σ. 17), κ.ά. Η αντίθεσή μου, όμως, με τον εν λόγω πολιτικό γίγαντα δεν έγκειται τόσο στο ύφος των λεγομένων του, όσο, κυρίως, στην πολιτική του τρομοκρατική πρακτική.
4.	Α. Τσομπανάκης, _ό.π._, σ. 20
5.	https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/08/19/fantasmastaportokalia/#more-7046
6.	Ας μην υποτιμάται και η ταχύτητα εκφοράς του λόγου.
7.	Στο σημείο αυτό, ας σκεφτούμε μήπως η επί τριάντα χρόνια τρομοκρατία των αντινιιστών παρήγαγε εξαρτημένη οπτική προσδοκία, αφ’ ενός, και μειωμένη ακουστική προσήλωση, από την άλλη.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Το μεράκι σου είναι συγκινητικό και καλά θεμελιωμένο. Είπες και τις παρακάτω μαγικές λέξεις: 

Στο σχολείο, πάντα δίδασκα τον εκάστοτε ισχύοντα κανόνα, ενθαρρύνοντας τα παιδιά να εμπιστεύονται το αισθητήριό τους και να μην αντιμετωπίζουν τα βιβλία με δέος, αλλά ως πηγές πληροφόρησης, ως τυπωμένες γνώμες ανθρώπων και όχι ως αλάθητα διιπετή.

Γι’ αυτό θα πρέπει να επισημάνω κάτι που φαίνεται να το έχεις καταλάβει: ότι δίνουμε προτεραιότητα σε λύσεις που επιτρέπουν σε συναδέλφους (μεταφραστές, αλλά όχι μόνο) να βγάζουν το ψωμάκι τους και να μην αναλώνονται σε αντιπαραγωγικές συζητήσεις με επιμελητές. Δηλαδή, έμφαση στους επίσημους μπούσουλες και στη λογική (ή αντίστροφα) και σπανίως σε προσωπικές προσεγγίσεις. (Για τα νι, οι προσωπικές μου προτιμήσεις συμπίπτουν με την απόφαση του Ιδρύματος που ανέφερα, η οποία δυστυχώς δεν εφαρμόζεται.) 

Επειδή έχουν ενδιαφέρον όσα αναφέρεις, επίτρεψέ μου λίγα σύντομα σχόλια: 


Δεν έχουν παρατηρηθεί διαδεδομένες τάσεις να γράφουμε _ταζμήνη_ και _τηνgαρδγιάμου_, γι’ αυτό δεν επιχείρησαν να πειράξουν αυτές τις συμβάσεις. Την κατάσταση με το ν τη βρήκαν έτοιμη. Και ξέρουμε μεν ότι υπήρχαν πάντοτε μουτζαχεντίν και στο δημοτικισμό, ωστόσο έγινε πολύ καλή δουλειά στη γραμματική που μας έδωσαν στη μεταπολίτευση, κάτι που φαίνεται από τις ελάχιστες εκκρεμότητες που έχουμε να συζητούμε.
Δεν ξέρω αν ο Πολύδωρας (κοίτα τώρα θέμα για συζήτηση) έχει αδυναμία στα νι. Απλώς ήταν ευκαιρία να του φορτώσω κι αυτό… 
Δεν συμφωνώ για τα ν που τόσο καλά κρύβονται πίσω από τις Θάλειες, ενώ θα ομολογήσω ότι ένα δάχτυλό μου σπρώχνει να γράψω «τον δημοτικισμό» (αλλά επειδή είναι αρσενικό). Ωστόσο, δεν θα βάλω κάτω μαγνητοφωνήσεις να δούμε ποιος έχει δίκιο. Σημασία έχει ότι δεν το άκουγαν αυτοί που σταμάτησαν να το γράφουν πριν έρθει να το επικυρώσει η επίσημη γραμματική.
«[…]θα γεμίσει εκ νέου ο κόσμος νέα γλειφτρόνια, που θα υμνούν τα νέα αυθαίρετα μέτρα, γιατί θα είναι το μόνο που θα μπορούν να κάνουν». 
Δεν έχω δει πολλά αυθαίρετα μέτρα (στα γλωσσικά), απολαμβάνω τις μάχες μεταξύ των αυθεντιών, παρασύρομαι ενίοτε από τους καβγάδες με τους ανόητους (βλέπε φωνηεντιάδα) και πολεμάω τα μέτρα που με βρίσκουν αντίθετο. Κάποια στιγμή γίνομαι κι εγώ γλειφτρόνι, γιατί καλύτερα να συνεννοούμαστε με συμβάσεις παρά να μαλώνουμε για τη σκιά του γαϊδάρου.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2015)

Συχνά ξεχνάμε ότι το τελικό -ν είναι απαραίτητο όχι μόνο στο άρθρο αλλά και στο _ένα_. Αν μάλιστα ακολουθείτε τον κανόνα που βάζει τελικό -ν σε όλα τα αρσενικά άρθρα (_τον_), θα έπρεπε να κάνετε το ίδιο και με το *έναν*: τον άνθρωπο, τον συμμαθητή, τον διαβήτη — έναν άνθρωπο, έναν συμμαθητή, έναν διαβήτη. Άσχετα με τη «σχολή», το -ν είναι απαραίτητο όταν ακολουθεί φωνήεν ή _κ, π, τ, γκ, μπ, ντ, τσ, τζ, ξ, ψ_. Χρήσιμο είναι και για να προετοιμάσει για αρσενικό ουσιαστικό: _έναν διαφορετικό διαγωνισμό_. Και για να δείξει ότι μια λέξη είναι ουσιαστικό και όχι επίθετο. Όπως στο παράδειγμα από τις ειδήσεις του Mega:








«σε ένα τελικό θρίλερ»: Έτσι που γράφτηκε εκεί, το «τελικός» έγινε επίθετο στο θρίλερ.
«σε έναν τελικό-θρίλερ»: Με το -ν στο _έναν_, το «τελικός» φαίνεται ότι είναι ουσιαστικό και, επειδή παρατάσσεται με το άλλο ουσιαστικό, το «θρίλερ», μπορούν να ενωθούν με ενωτικό.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> Από *το μεσαίωνα* είχαν αρχίσει οι λέξεις να χάνουν τα τελικά τους –_ν_.



Ερώτηση 1η:
Γράφεις «το μεσαίωνα» (με πεζό), αλλά, όταν παίρνει κεφαλαίο, «τον Μεσαίωνα»;

Ερώτηση 2η (αυτό μ' ενδιαφέρει, κατά κύριο λόγο):
Θα μπορούσες ποτέ να δεχτείς τις «Τέχνες στην Ευρώπη από *το* Μεσαίωνα ως *τον* 18ο αιώνα»;


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2015)

Ερώτηση 1η:
Γράφεις «το μεσαίωνα» (με πεζό), αλλά, όταν παίρνει κεφαλαίο, «τον Μεσαίωνα»;

Απάντηση:
Είναι θέμα σύμβασης που θα αποφάσιζα να ακολουθήσω. Αν πάω με τα νερά της νέας γραμματικής, που θέλει «τον» με όλα τα αρσενικά, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα — όλα είναι «τον μεσαίωνα». Αν μείνω στα παλιά, θα αποφασίσω αν προτιμώ «μεσαίωνα» ή «Μεσαίωνα» και ανάλογα θα γράφω «το μεσαίωνα» ή «τον Μεσαίωνα», απλώς και μόνο για να κρατήσω τη σύμβαση. Στο ΛΝΕΓ έχουμε «τον Μεσαίωνα», στο ΛΚΝ «το μεσαίωνα» — και η Γη εξακολουθεί να γυρνά γύρω από τον άξονά της. 


Ερώτηση 2η (αυτό μ' ενδιαφέρει, κατά κύριο λόγο):
Θα μπορούσες ποτέ να δεχτείς τις «Τέχνες στην Ευρώπη από το Μεσαίωνα ως τον 18ο αιώνα»; 

Ναι, μπορεί, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα δεχόμουν στο ίδιο κείμενο «το Γεώργιο».


----------



## Earion (Oct 25, 2015)

Εγώ γράφω με αρκτικό κεφαλαίο το Μεσαίωνα, όπως και όλες τις ιστορικές περιόδους: Αρχαιότητα (όχι αρχαιότητα, άλλο πράγμα εκείνο), Νεότεροι Χρόνοι, Τουρκοκρατία, Κατοχή, Μεταπολίτευση...

Σταυροφορίες, Αναγέννηση, Μεταρρύθμιση, Μεσοπόλεμος

όπως και σημαντικά γεγονότα (άσχετα αν διάρκεσαν πολύ ή λίγο) : Σταυροφορίες, Βιομηχανική Επανάσταση, Μεγάλη Ύφεση, Το Εικοσιένα, Το Σαράντα ...


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2015)

Κεφαλαία θέλω κι εγώ σε όλες τις περιόδους της ιστορίας που θα σήμαιναν κάτι διαφορετικό αν το αρχικό γραφόταν με πεζό. Και το ΛΚΝ με κεφαλαίο αρχικό γράφει την περίοδο [εδώ]. Μόνο ο Πετρούνιας γράφει «μεσαίωνα» στις ετυμολογίες. 

Η απορία του dominotheory είναι για το τελικό ν.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ερώτηση 2η (αυτό μ' ενδιαφέρει, κατά κύριο λόγο):
> Θα μπορούσες ποτέ να δεχτείς τις «Τέχνες στην Ευρώπη από το Μεσαίωνα ως τον 18ο αιώνα»;
> 
> Ναι, μπορεί, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα δεχόμουν στο ίδιο κείμενο «το Γεώργιο».



Οk, γούστα είναι αυτά, αλλά δεν σου έρχεται λίγο στραβοχυμένος ο τίτλος; 
Εννοώ ότι είναι δίπλα δίπλα (ο _Μεσαίωνας_ και ο _αιώνας_) και, για εμένα τουλάχιστον, η ασυνέπεια βγάζει μάτι. Θα το ΄λεγα και διαστροφή. Και δεν είμαι ορκισμένος φαν του Μπαμπινιώτη.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2015)

Στην παλιά καλή κλασική δημοτική θα έγραφες «ως το 18ο αιώνα». 

Δες εδώ «κατά το δέκατο έκτο αιώνα»:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=προτεσταντισμός&dq=


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> Στην παλιά καλή κλασική δημοτική θα έγραφες «ως το 18ο αιώνα».



Ναι, ναι, όπως είδα και «το μεσαίωνα» στο ΛΚΝ. 
Δεν μ' ενοχλεί αυτό, αλλά το μπαστάρδεμα (και δεν έχω τίποτα με τα μπασταρδάκια) που μου φαίνεται διεστραμμένο γιατί μόνο στην τυπολατρία μπορώ να το αποδώσω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Δεν είναι μπαστάρδεμα. Εξαρτάται από το πώς στήνεις τη λογική του τελικού ν στο άρθρο σε σχέση με το αρσενικό που ακολουθεί. Αν δεν απαιτείται το ν για ευφωνικούς λόγους (τον Κέρβερο, τον κύριο λόγο), μπορεί να απαιτείται για αποσαφήνιση (Φώναξε τον νέο) ή για προετοιμασία (τον Δεύτερο Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο, τον 10ο αιώνα). Δεν έχουν συζητηθεί οι λόγοι ισορροπίας που θα μπορούσες να επικαλεστείς — πάντως, εγώ δεν βλέπω ασυνέπεια.


----------



## Ruskin (Oct 1, 2018)

daeman said:


> Από τότε που ξεκίνησα μ' αυτούς, βάζω σε όλα τα αρσενικά το ν και ξεμπερδεύω· προτιμότερο να ασχολούμαι με την ουσία της έκφρασης και της μετάφρασης, παρά με τα μπιχλιμπίδια. Αν και πολλές φορές, έχω κι εγώ επιφυλάξεις σαν αυτές που αναφέρει ο Sarant: _το*ν* νου σου; το*ν* νέο υπολογιστή;_ ).



Εγώ πάλι είχα γράψει "το νέο τρόπο" και η επιμελήτρια το έκανε "τον νέο τρόπο" και με μαλώσανε κιόλας (κακό παιδί). Δυστυχώς, το θεωρώ _κακό_. Απλά, δεν μπορώ να το πω ή να το δω, με τίποτα. Τώρα, ποιοι τα αποφασίσανε και ποιος τους είπε να τα αποφασίσουνε, είναι ένα πονεμένο ζήτημα που απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, θα μας ταλαιπωρεί για πολύ καιρό ακόμα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2018)

Θα είχαν δίκιο να σε μαλώσουν αν σου είχαν δώσει οδηγίες στις οποίες θα έλεγαν, ας πούμε, ότι στο θέμα του ν ακολουθούν τη νέα σχολική γραμματική. Εκεί, δεν λες μόνο «τον νέο τρόπο» και «τον δέκατο αιώνα» αλλά και «τον δρόμο» και «τον νομό». Παλιότερα, η επιλογή ανάμεσα στο «τον νέο τρόπο» και το «το νέο τρόπο» ήταν σχεδόν ζήτημα... καλών τρόπων: κατά πόσο θα ήθελες να προετοιμάσεις τον αναγνώστη σου ότι ακολουθεί αρσενικό ουσιαστικό ή ουδέτερο.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 6, 2018)

Ruskin said:


> Εγώ πάλι είχα γράψει "το νέο τρόπο" και η επιμελήτρια το έκανε "τον νέο τρόπο" και με μαλώσανε κιόλας (κακό παιδί). Δυστυχώς, το θεωρώ _κακό. Απλά, δεν μπορώ να το πω ή να το δω, με τίποτα. Τώρα, ποιοι τα αποφασίσανε και ποιος τους είπε να τα αποφασίσουνε, είναι ένα πονεμένο ζήτημα που απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, θα μας ταλαιπωρεί για πολύ καιρό ακόμα._


Κι εγώ θα σου το διόρθωνα, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα σε μάλωνα. Ίσως να σε μάλωνα αν σου είχα δώσει προηγουμένως style guide που έλεγε σαφώς το τελικό "ν" δεν χάνεται από το αρσενικό άρθρο σε καμία περίπτωση. Δηλαδή, όπως είναι τώρα το style guide του Νέτφλιξ και όπως είναι (πλέον) η σχολική γραμματική. Όταν μας δίνουν style guide, το ακολουθούμε θέλοντας και μη, και ειδικά αν δεν ζητάει κάτι που είναι λανθασμένο. 

Προφανώς η γλώσσα έχει και μερικά πράγματα που προφέρονται λίγο διαφορετικά από ό,τι γράφονται. 
Για παράδειγμα: τον πατέρα. 
Προφέρεται: το μπατέρα. Αλλά ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ότι δεν γράφεται έτσι.

Άρα, μια χαρά μπορούμε να γράφουμε "τον νέο τρόπο", ενώ το προφέρουμε "το νέο τρόπο". Γενικά, πάντως, θα με ενοχλούσε στο μάτι το "το νέο τρόπο". Θα μου έδινε την εντύπωση ότι "ο τρόπος" είναι ουδέτερο, όχι αρσενικό.


----------



## Aletter (Apr 11, 2019)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους :)

Διάβασα τα περισσότερα μηνύματα σε αυτό το thread, ομολογώ πως μπερδεύτηκα λίγο αλλά από ό,τι φαίνεται είναι και τα πράγματα μπερδεμένα. Δεν έχω καμιά σχέση με επιμέλεια η μετάφραση. Η ερώτησή μου έχει να κάνει με το ποιο είναι σωστό, "στο χρόνο ή στον χρόνο" π.χ. ταξίδι στο χρόνο ή ταξίδι στον χρόνο; Βάσει αυτών που διάβασα, η νέα γραμματική λέει "στον χρόνο". Κατάλαβα σωστά; Όλοι μου λένε πως το "στο χρόνο" είναι σωστό αλλά προτίμησα να ρωτήσω τους ειδικούς. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2019)

Ναι, σύμφωνα με τη νέα γραμματική είναι στοΝ χρόνο.


----------



## antongoun (Apr 11, 2019)

Καλησπέρα. Ένας απλός οδηγός είναι ότι στο αρσενικό γένος κρατάμε πάντα το -ν για να μην υπάρχει περίπτωση σύγχυσης με το ουδέτερο. Σωστά είναι και τα δύο, απλώς πλέον η σχολική γραμματική ακολουθεί αυτό τον κανόνα. 

Πολύ απλά, εδώ. 

Τόσο πολύ _δεν _ είναι ζήτημα σωστού ή λάθους αλλά επιλογής, που θα δεις ότι οι διάφοροι εκδοτικοί οίκοι ακολουθούν καθένας το μπαϊράκι του. Παλιότερα (δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει και τώρα), στον ίδιο εκδοτικό οίκο, μπορούσες να δεις "το γάμο" αν επρόκειτο για βιβλίο παιδικής λογοτεχνίας (επειδή αυτό έλεγε η σχολική γραμματική) και "τον γάμο" αν επρόκειτο για λογοτεχνία ενηλίκων (επειδή έτσι έλεγε η ντιρεκτίβα του εκδοτικού οίκου).


----------



## Aletter (Apr 11, 2019)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα, πάρα πολύ!


----------



## P_Melas (May 24, 2020)

*Οι δικές μου επιλογές...*

Όπως έγραψα και σε διπλανό νήμα, τον Μπαμπινιώτη ούτε τον απορρίπτω ούτε τον προσκυνώ κιόλας.

Με όσα διάβασα και εδώ, θα συμφωνήσω να τηρείται το -ν στο τέλος του άρθρου της αιτιατικής του ενικού των αρσενικών, όπως και στο τέλος της αιτιατικής του "ένας" (έναν). Ακόμα και στο "σαν", παντού. Για το "δεν", τηρώ τον κανόνα για τα φωνήεντα, τα κ, π, τ, ξ, ψ, γκ, μπ, ντ και δε βάζω -ν σε όλες τις άλλες περιπτώσεις.

*Εδώ*, υπάρχει μια ενδιαφέρουσα και αναλυτικότερη αναφορά στο θέμα, (_νομίζω ότι κάπου την είδα, προσπαθώντας να διαβάσω όλες τις σελίδες του νήματος, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος, γι' αυτό και την ξαναβάζω_).


----------

